# Allgemeiner YT Tues Tech Talk



## Jussi (6. November 2010)

Servus YT Fahrer denke wir haben den "Neues von YT.....bla bla" genug strapaziert.

Alle Fragen rund ums Bike und auch Anregungen, ab jetzt hier rein!!!
Passt dann besser als der alte allgemeine Treat!

Danke schonmal

Gruß
Jussi


----------



## Capic Biker (6. November 2010)

So dann mach ich gleich mal den Anfang,
was denkt ihr ist der unterschied zwischen den 222mm Dämpfer und den 242 mm Dämpfer sehr spürbar ?

Bin bis jetzt nur 222mm gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils_Hepp (6. November 2010)

ich denke nicht das man den unterschied so stark merkt 
man wird sich bestimmt schnell dran gewöhnen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (6. November 2010)

dann frage ich hier mal.
Hab jetzt zum ersten Mal die 888 richtig gefahren und ich hab gemerkt, dass bei heftigen Landungen (mit schlechter Landung) der bashguard auf den Boden aufschlägt. 
War vorher nicht, kommt wohl von der größeren Einbaulänge.
Jemand eine Idee, wie man da Abhilfe schaffen kann?
Auf den Bash verzichten... eher nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. November 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> dann frage ich hier mal.
> Hab jetzt zum ersten Mal die 888 richtig gefahren und ich hab gemerkt, dass bei heftigen Landungen (mit schlechter Landung) der bashguard auf den Boden aufschlägt.
> War vorher nicht, kommt wohl von der größeren Einbaulänge.
> Jemand eine Idee, wie man da Abhilfe schaffen kann?
> ...




Bruecken so tief wie geht klemmen, flacheren Steuersatz Kaufen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. November 2010)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> So dann mach ich gleich mal den Anfang,
> was denkt ihr ist der unterschied zwischen den 222mm Dämpfer und den 242 mm Dämpfer sehr spürbar ?
> 
> Bin bis jetzt nur 222mm gefahren.



Durch die mehrlaenge des Daempfers und somit groesserem Hub bei jedoch gleichem Federweg werden die Reibungen reduziert. Dadurch gleitet der Daempfer besser und spricht somit besser an. 
Ausserdem wirken weniger Kraefte auf den Daempfer da er mehr Hub hat um den FW auszugleuchen. Dadurch wird er allgemein weniger belastet und soll deshalb laenger leben


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. November 2010)

alles schon so flach wie möglich=A*schkarte?


----------



## ms06-rider (7. November 2010)

Wieso bitte sollte es helfen das Ding flacher und tiefer zu machen um nicht mehr mim Bashguard aufzuschlagen? 
Allerdings bin ich mir net so sicher ob das Problem nur von der Gabel kommt - ich hab des gleiche Problem mit der Boxxer auch (vielleicht liegts natürlich am S Rahmen). Der Trend zum immer tieferen Tretlager hat halt nicht nur Vorteile


----------



## pedalentreter22 (7. November 2010)

du hast das auch?
Mein Rahmen ist M und mit der Totem ist das nicht passiert.


----------



## Atag (8. November 2010)

is bei mich auch so mit m rahmen und da schlägt der bashguard bei nem heftigen drop oder ne schnell gefahrenen kule ab und zu an


----------



## DerMolch (9. November 2010)

Welche größen des Tues DH fahrt ihr?
Ich bin 1,78m groß und gestern ein M gefahren. ich fand das Teil viiiel zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atag (9. November 2010)

Hab auch 178 und fahre m und bin damit super zufrieden.Was bist du vorher gefahren?


----------



## DerMolch (9. November 2010)

Ich fahre bisher kein Big Bike, nur mein Torque in M. Früher bin ich ein Specialized FSR Team DH gefahren, das Ding war in M allerdings riesengroß.


----------



## Atag (9. November 2010)

Tja musst du wissen wenns dir zu klein ist nimm ein L.Ist aber soweit ich weiss nur 1cm länger.


----------



## DerMolch (9. November 2010)

2cm ;-)


----------



## Atag (9. November 2010)

;-)

Was für nen steuersatz ist das yt dh 2010 tapered 1,5 auf 1 1/8?
also so einer: http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...red-1-5-1-1-8-polished-anodized-Mod-2010.html


----------



## ms06-rider (9. November 2010)

Achwas, gewöhn dich ersma dran, muss ja net jedes Bike ne verkorkste Geometrie haben  Kurz=wenig=Bestes 
@Pedalentreter: Hajo logo hab ich des auch. Könnte aber schlimmer sein. Hab neulich mit nem 951 Besitzer gelabert und um seine Aussage so grob zusammenzufassen: Nach dem Aufsteigen schleift der Bash dauerhaft am Boden 
Tiefer hat halt net nur Vorteile. Ich wollte auf keinen Fall noch tiefer, da s so schon manchma aneckt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (10. November 2010)

Jetzt ma ernsthaft wie kommt den das zustande das die Bashguard bei manchen auf den Boden schleifen beim Ende des Federwegs und bei anderen net?


----------



## Atag (10. November 2010)

die anderen waren halt noch nich am ende des federwegs ;-)

push
Was für nen steuersatz ist das yt dh 2010 tapered 1,5 auf 1 1/8?
also so einer: http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Mod-2010.html
push


----------



## Capic Biker (10. November 2010)

das glaubst doch selber net sorry ^^


----------



## Atag (10. November 2010)

^^ 
es kommt halt auf die landung an!Das gelände und ob leicht schräg aufkommst.


----------



## ms06-rider (10. November 2010)

Korrekt - stell dir als extremform ne Stufe als Landung vor, wobei die Kante genau auf Höhe des Tretlagers ist - dann brauchste netma einfedern und da Tretlager sitzt auf. Bei perfekt geshapeten Landungen ist s also kein Problem. Viel Freiraum is da aber net, und wenn du dann Wildbad-Landungen hast, dann sitze halt schon mal auf


----------



## Capic Biker (11. November 2010)

Da will ich aber mal behaupten das es mit anderen Marken auch so ist, 
die eine vergleichbare Tretlagerhöhe haben!


----------



## EraZeR (12. November 2010)

Hey,
hat hier einer von den Tues-FR-Fahrern schonmal seine Totem gegen die Boxxer getauscht ? Hab das evt. vor.
Wie ist das da dann mit den verschiedenen Steuerrohrdurchmessern? Was brauch ich da noch damit ich die Boxxer einbauen kann ? muss auchn neuer vorbei drauf ?

Und wenn hier nochjemand Interesse hat, seine Boxxer gegen Totem (evt. mit Wertausgleich) zu tauschen => melden ! 


Gruß EraZeR


----------



## pedalentreter22 (12. November 2010)

danke Leute.
@EraZeR: hab sie ja gegen die 888 getauscht und ich habe zwei verschiedene Cane Creek Steuersätze gekauft, weil der Händler keinen passenden hat.
Ist halt tapered auf 1 1/8 und das auch noch semi-integrated.
Ziemlich selten.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (18. November 2010)

Hi will mir nen neuen LRS holen was für ne Hinterradnabe brauch ich da ?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (18. November 2010)

Welches Bike hast du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurstbrater (18. November 2010)

ohman glatt vergessen xD Tues Fr 2010


----------



## pedalentreter22 (18. November 2010)

12x150


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (18. November 2010)

danke dir


----------



## DerMolch (18. November 2010)

Nachdem ich es fälschlicherweise im falschen Threat gepostet habe: 
Welches Sattelstützenmaß hat das Tues DH?


----------



## Capic Biker (18. November 2010)

> Zitat von Toshi181
> Welches Sattelstützenmaß hat das Tues DH?



Das gleiche wie das Tues FR.
Ne scherz beiseite ich schau gleich mal nach.
Du meinst den Durchmesser ?
Oder die Länge?


----------



## Capic Biker (18. November 2010)

Der Druchmesser ist 30.9 mm.


----------



## DerMolch (18. November 2010)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Der Druchmesser ist 30.9 mm.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. November 2010)

irgendwie krass, es wurde schon so oft gesagt, aber ich wusste es jetzt auch nicht auswendig.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (21. November 2010)

endlich fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (21. November 2010)

Sieht mal sau geil aus.
Jetzt bist du aber verpflichtet deinen Aufbau mit Bildern zu Dokumentiern

Sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (21. November 2010)

warte auf den LRS wenn es hier rein passt werde ich das machen


----------



## Nils_Hepp (21. November 2010)

der dämpfer sieht richtig geil aus
den rest kann ich mir noch nicht wirklich vorstellen


----------



## mtb-freak96 (21. November 2010)

atag wo kommst du her???? wohnst so nähe kronberg oder ????
ich sag mal hibike bester laden !!!!


----------



## mtb-freak96 (21. November 2010)

atag kommst aus der nähe von hochtaunuskreis oda??? hibike bester laden !!!!


----------



## Atag (23. November 2010)

nope komme aus heidelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-freak96 (25. November 2010)

fährst du von heidelberg bis zu hibike ???? wenn ja respekt


----------



## pedalentreter22 (25. November 2010)

nice gepulvert!
Habs auch vor, aber jetzt wird erstmal auf ein motorrad gespart.
Eine Frage: ich habe schon oft gehört, dass es schwer ist Stahl zu pulvern... wie hast du das bei der Dämpferfeder geregelt?


----------



## _Freeride_ (25. November 2010)

.


----------



## Loddz (25. November 2010)

Mal ne Frage, ich hab die Threads nicht so genau verfolgt falls es schon behandelt wurde..

Sind die verbesserten Hinterbauten für das Tues 2010 auch mit unten verlegten Leitungen? Also identisch zum 2011er Tues? Oder gibt es einen Unterschied?


----------



## Atag (25. November 2010)

jo wie kommst du daruf dass ich zu hibike fahr??


----------



## mtb-freak96 (25. November 2010)

kp du hast den link vorgeschlagen.da hab ich geacht des is der händler deines vetrauens!


----------



## Atag (25. November 2010)

ist ein onlinehändler und bisher noch nie probs gehabt!(man kann auch in den shop)
aber ich hab imma noch die frage was für ein steuersatu das tues dh 2010 hat

greets


----------



## Capic Biker (26. November 2010)

Die verbesserten Hinterbauten für das 2010 haben eine Zugverlegung wie das 2011.
Zumindest ist es bei mir der fall.


----------



## UpDown (27. November 2010)

Hallo,
der Hinterbau meines Tues DH wurde ebenfalls ausgetauscht.

Jedoch habe ich nur eine überarbeitete Kettenstrebe erhalten.
Also eine an die lediglich Bleche angeschweißt wurden.
Jetzt interessiert mich natürlich, wie viele andere eine neu konstruierte und wie viele eine überarbeitete erhalten haben.

Ciao UpDown


----------



## Ghargh (28. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Gibt es im Internet irgendwo nen datenblatt zum TUES-Rahmen, in dem alle Maße angeben sind wie z.B.: Dämpferbuchsenmaß, Übersetzungsverhaltniss usw.? Oder gibt es ein Handbuch mit allen Daten. Müsste ja beim Kauf eines Komplettbikes von YT mitgeliefert werden. Normaler Weise findet man im Internet ja so was ohne Problem für sämtliche Rahmen, allerdings für das Tues irgendwie nicht. Oder ich bin Blind...

Danke schon mal im voraus dafür...

Gruß
Arne

P.S.: Sollte es das nicht geben aber jemand die Daten haben, würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn er sie mir zukommen lassen könnte (per PM oder Email oder einfach hier, da sich bestimmt auch andere darüber freuen würden..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atag (29. November 2010)

jo dem schliese ich mich an
Hatte yt deswegen auch schon angesprochen kam aber nix zurück

Ist von den neuen hinterbauten schon einer gebrochen??


----------



## _Freeride_ (30. November 2010)

bisher nicht. Glaube aber das der neue besser ist und das er hlt den YT hat aus seinen Fhlern hoffentlich gelernt


----------



## Hinterholzbiker (2. Dezember 2010)

Hey User,

will mir das neue YT Tues fr kaufen und eure Erfahrungen mal über das "alte" hören. 
Habt ihr Probleme mit dem Bike (ich hab mal gehört dass das Hinterrad nicht ganz mittig ist)und gibt es vergleichbare Neuräder in den Preisbereich. 
Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (2. Dezember 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> nice gepulvert!
> Habs auch vor, aber jetzt wird erstmal auf ein motorrad gespart.
> Eine Frage: ich habe schon oft gehört, dass es schwer ist Stahl zu pulvern... wie hast du das bei der Dämpferfeder geregelt?



öhm ka ham das dort gemacht hatten aber keine probs so weit ich weis


----------



## Hinterholzbiker (3. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute,
danke für die vielen Antworten, bin jetzt einiges schlauer geworden!


----------



## Capic Biker (4. Dezember 2010)

Deine Frage wurde schon 1000mal durchgekaut,
schau doch einfach mal in den anderen treads durch und LESS MAL.

Und reg dich net so auf weil dir keiner Antwortet.


Also die Leute heut zu tage ham ne einstellung


----------



## Ghargh (17. Dezember 2010)

Nabend Alle Mann,

kann mir einer nen Steuersatz nennen, der in Verbindung mit dem Tues und na Boxxer funktioniert. Der Originale ist ja Semi-Intergriert, wenn ich mich nicht irre und es sind keine Lagerschalen "ausserhalb" des Rahmens. Nun finde ich aber keinen, der diesen Vorraussetzungen entspricht. Das Steuerrohr ist ja Tapered und der Gabelschaft 1 1/8. Das heißt unten brauch ich ne Reduzierung. Könnte ich auch Steuersätze verbauen, die z.B. die Lagerschalen außen haben? Als Beispiel habe ich mal Links angehängt, welche ich meine:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23140_AX-06R-tapered-Steuersatz-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25973_Combi-Steuersatz-.html

Die beiden sind jetzt nur ein Beispiel, damit Ihr besser versteht was ich meine. Die haben ja jeweils ne Lagerschale unten, die aus dem Rahmen raussteht. Damit verändert sich sozusagen dann auch die Einbauhöhe der Gabel (+ die Höhe der Lagerschale) und damit auch der Lenkwinkel, oder?

Danke für eure Hilfe. Solltet ihr noch einen Steuersatz wissen, der keine außenliegenden Lagerschalen hat und für den Rahmen geeignet ist, dann würde ich mich sehr über die Info freuen...

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Cube Rider (29. Dezember 2010)

@Bratwurstbrater

du brauchst ne Boxxer!


----------



## Loddz (8. Januar 2011)

Wer hat denn eigentlich sein Hinterbau (ohne zu brechen) ersetzt bekommen auf Anfrage bei YT? Ich will ehrlich gesagt nicht in den Urlaub fahren mit einem Hinterbau, der einen Konstruktionsfehler hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (9. Januar 2011)

Und beim klingelt der Posbote noch diesen Monat ? Mi einem Young Talent Tues Dh 2011 ?

Also bei mir schon <3


----------



## Plastekasper (9. Januar 2011)

Kann man bei YT mit gutem Zureden Teile, z.B. die Gabel, gleich bei Kauf tauschen lassen? Ich will die Lyrik RC vom Noton nich...


----------



## DerMolch (9. Januar 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Kann man bei YT mit gutem Zureden Teile, z.B. die Gabel, gleich bei Kauf tauschen lassen? Ich will die Lyrik RC vom Noton nich...



Junge, was meinste warum die Preispolitik bei YT so ist wie sie ist - kein Customizing, keine Extrawünsche. Lies Dir deren Philosophie durch und streng das Hirnchen an.
Du wirst KEINE Andere Gabel bekommen, da sie diese quasi im Bikeshop um die Ecke kaufen müssten *g*


----------



## DerMolch (9. Januar 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Und beim klingelt der Posbote noch diesen Monat ? Mi einem Young Talent Tues Dh 2011 ?
> 
> Also bei mir schon <3



Ich versteh Deinen Satzbau nicht so ganz!
Sicher das Du diesen Monat Dein Tues bekommst?


----------



## Plastekasper (9. Januar 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Junge, was meinste warum die Preispolitik bei YT so ist wie sie ist - kein Customizing, keine Extrawünsche. Lies Dir deren Philosophie durch und streng das Hirnchen an.
> Du wirst KEINE Andere Gabel bekommen, da sie diese quasi im Bikeshop um die Ecke kaufen müssten *g*



Warum so aggro? Hab doch nur nett gefragt... Hätte ja sein können, das schon mal jemand auf ne ähnliche Idee gekommen ist. In der Suche hab ich nichts gefunden.
Is auch Wurscht, dann kann ichs auch nicht ändern und kauf woanders wo das Komplettpaket für mich besser passt.


----------



## QuarterBiker (9. Januar 2011)

Also erst letzten hab ich ne Email bekommen von Young Talent 



> Lieber Kunde,
> 
> aufgrund Lieferschwierigkeiten von Zulieferfirmen wird sich die Auslieferung der Bikes um ca 4 Wochen verschieben, so dass du dein Bike ca Mitte Januar geliefert bekommst.
> 
> ...


 
Ja und dann war ich halt erstmal verwirrt weil mein Bike eigentlich erst März kommen sollte.

Hab angrufen und sie meinten ich wäre jetzt in der ersten Lieferung drin  und mein Bike kommt im Januar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (9. Januar 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Warum so aggro? Hab doch nur nett gefragt... Hätte ja sein können, das schon mal jemand auf ne ähnliche Idee gekommen ist. In der Suche hab ich nichts gefunden.
> Is auch Wurscht, dann kann ichs auch nicht ändern und kauf woanders wo das Komplettpaket für mich besser passt.



Naja, ist eine mehrfach beantwortete Frage und Spielregel bei YT.  Bin nicht Aggro, ich frag mich nur ob Leute Dinge recherchieren bevor sie Fragen ins Forum posten!


----------



## DerMolch (9. Januar 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Also erst letzten hab ich ne Email bekommen von Young Talent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch angerufen - "unsere" fehlenden Teile kommen morgen an, dann gehts ans Zusammenbauen. Pro Bike ca. 2h Zeit, das heißt, wenns gut geht bekommen morgen die ersten ihre Zahlungsaufforderungen, bzw Versandmeldungen.


----------



## QuarterBiker (11. Januar 2011)

Wann hast du angrufen ? 


Hört sich nett an !


----------



## Soeintyp (11. Januar 2011)

öh kurze frage

wäre es ratsam die steckachse der Marzochi DJ 1 zu fetten ?

anleitung sagt mir leider nix (oder ich finde es nicht)

und öh was sollte ich noch so mit Montage fett einkleistern ?


Gruß Soeintyp


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. Januar 2011)

Öh Achse und z.B. Sattelstütze fetten kann nicht schaden, dann gammeln die Teile nicht so fest, wenn sie länger montiert sind. Und öh für Lager nehme ich Lagerfett.


----------



## QuarterBiker (12. Januar 2011)

> Hallo Markus,Wir beginnen diesen Freitag mit der versendung der ersten Tues.Du bekommst von DHL einen E-Mail mit Traking nummer wo du sehen kannst wo dein bike ist und das lässt dir genügend zeit dein Geld von der Bank zu holen.Mit freundlichen GrüßenHenning


 
Yuuuhu


----------



## Capic Biker (13. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht den des aus wenn dir 2 Jahren nach dem Kauf, also nach Ablauf der Garantie die Kettenstrebe bricht vom 2010 Model.
Würd die dan immernoch umgetauscht oder muss man die sich dann Kaufen.

Weil kann ja sein das es bei den einen Länger hält als beim anderen.

Vielleicht weis es ja hier jemand wie das aussieht.

Gruß Dani


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (14. Januar 2011)

hat etwas gedauert


----------



## Capic Biker (14. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir selber auch sehr gut


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Januar 2011)

Hat schon einer die Email mit den Lieferdaten von DHL/Young Talent bekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boehse04 (14. Januar 2011)

im anderen forum haben schon welche geschrieben das sie ihre versandbestätigung haben... ich hab leider noch nichts bekommen...


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Januar 2011)

Ich auch nicht. Sie haben mir es aber versprochen -.-

Bestellt wurde ein Tues Dh 2011.


Welches Forum war denn das ?


----------



## boehse04 (14. Januar 2011)

hier im anderen thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472975&page=35


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die email schon bekommen *yeah*


----------



## X-R4y (15. Januar 2011)

Flow-rider wann hast du bestellt? 
Ich habe am 21.11.10 bestellt.


----------



## QuarterBiker (15. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die Email immernoch nicht und Young Talent hat mir auch nicht auf eine Email geantwortet :/


----------



## boehse04 (16. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die Versandbestätigung auch immernoch nicht...


----------



## Nils_Hepp (16. Januar 2011)

ich hab die bestätigung auch noch nicht ...
und ich hab am 30.10 bestellt ...


----------



## Soeintyp (16. Januar 2011)

hey hab jetzt mein romp fertig aufgebaut und bin schon um die 10 km damit rumgefahren

allerdings fühlt sich das rad sehr schwer an 

was warscheinlich daran liegt das ich vorher immer was anderes gefahren bin (yz 4 von 2003)

bunnyhops krieg ich auch nicht so hoch wie mit meinem alten rad

das rad find ich ja allgemein klasse

nur fühlt es sich sehr sehr schwer/fremd an

oda hab ich einfach keine muckis und muss jeden tag damit rumfahren um mich an das rad zu gewöhnen ?

gruß Soeintyp

Edit: oh und so nebenbei ... wie Zentriere ich den bremsscheiben ? bei mir singen die D:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (16. Januar 2011)

Das ist doch ganz normal.

Du musst ich erst an ein neues Bike gewöhnen


----------



## mmr (16. Januar 2011)

@Soeintyp

Also Schwer ist es ja nun wirklich nicht. Finde es eigentlich ziemlich Handlich und leicht. Ich denke es ist wirklich nur eine Gewöhnungssache.

Wegen deinen Bremsen gehe vollgenermaßen vor.

Löse die beiden Schrauben vom Bremssattel, so das er sich leicht verschieben lässt. Dann Drückst du die bremse das er sich ausrichtet.
Und bei Betätigter Bremse schraubst du die beiden Schrauben vom Sattel wieder Fest.


----------



## Soeintyp (16. Januar 2011)

oh danke euch beiden

schätz mal ich muss einfach noch mehr fahren 

und @mmr das mit den bremsen klappt super vielen vielen dank


----------



## mmr (16. Januar 2011)

Freut mich das es geklappt hat.
Dann stehen ja paar Action Pics nichts mehr im wege


----------



## X-R4y (21. Januar 2011)

So mein Bike ist unterwegs. *Happy*


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (21. Januar 2011)

Niiiiice..
Jetzt ne Schwarze Boxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (23. Januar 2011)

Der Hinterbau vom 2011 ist nicht mehr ganz so weich, was es iwie ein bisl ausgewogener einfedern lässt. Ansonsten , bis auf den matten Lack >megacool ;-P< , gibst keine großen Überraschungen. Wer hat sein 2011 Tues schon alles? 
Ist bei euch auch die Sattelstütze durch ein nettes Schreiben ersetzt worden ? ^^


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Januar 2011)

Willst du dein 10er Dh UND das 11er FR behalten?!

Naja, du sagst jetzt, dass der Hinterbau nicht ganz so weich ist.. Dann bau ne weichere Feder ein 
Kannst du ja, der federweg ist schließlich gleich geblieben, nur der Hub vom Dämpfer hat sich verändert.

Daher macht es denk ich wenig sinn zu sagen dass der neue härter ist


----------



## Loddz (23. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand ein Bild hochladen von der neuen Kettenstrebe vom Tues 2010? Ist die identisch mit dem Hinterbau von 2011??


----------



## Capic Biker (24. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab mir die von dem 2011 Model angeschaut sie sieht auf dem ersten blick fast genauso aus 
hat aber kleiner Änderungen 
weil die 2010 strebe (die symmetrische) bekommt man nicht so ausgerichtet das der längere Dämpfer rein passt.
die haben wohl an der 2011 etwas geändert zu der Aufnahme hin zum Dämpfer

Ich lass mich aber des besseren belehren

Mfg Daniel


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Januar 2011)

Du beschreibst die Sitzstrebe, er hat aber nach der Kettenstrebe gefragt.


----------



## Bud_Spencer87 (26. Januar 2011)

Hi!!! wollte mal fragen ob schon einer Erfahrung mit dem Tues Naben gemacht hat??
Sind die eher laut oder eher leiser??? Danke


----------



## Nils_Hepp (26. Januar 2011)

ich find se eher laut


----------



## Bud_Spencer87 (26. Januar 2011)

Ok, Danke dir!!!!


----------



## rubikcube (6. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag,
kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit den Lenkwinkel am Tues Dh zu ändern?
Der Cane Creek AngleSet passt laut YT nicht da das Einbaumaß bei 55mm liegt.


----------



## B.Scheuert (6. Februar 2011)

Welches Einbaumaß? Dieser sollte eigentlich passen?! Spontan fallen mir noch die K9 ARC ein. Ob es damit Probleme geben könnte, weiß ich aber nicht. 
(Vorsicht: 10mb-pdf hier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rubikcube (7. Februar 2011)

das Innenmaß des Steuerrohres beträgt 55mm und somit würde der Cane Creek nicht passen (laut Yt)


----------



## lordcelio (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab mein Tues endlich bekommen, rockt ganz schön das teil!
ein paar sachen passen mir aber noch nicht, und da kamen bei mir sofort fragen auf:

-Sattelstütze: Wie viel kann ich kürzen (oder besser, wie lang muss die sattelstütze noch rausstehen), ohne dass der sattel auf dem hinterrad aufsetzt? ich weis, feder raus und probieren, aber vieleicht hat das ja schon jemand ermittelt?

-Hinterradachse: funktion ist bestens, aber die optik ist mir irgendwie zu industriell, ist wohl auch nicht anders zu erwarten, wenn die marte YT Industries heisst 
Gibts da irgendwelche alternativen? irgendeinschnellspannersystem? habe bislang nur die sixpack achse gefunden, ist aber auch nicht das was ich mir vorstelle...

-Kasette: Ich will eine Kasette mit grösserer Abstufung ran mache, da ich tatsächlich auch mal ein bisschen hochfahre mit dem ding. Wo ist die Grenze die mit diesem Wechsler verwendet werden kann? passt eine 11-32er kasette, oder sogar eine 11-34?

ride on!


----------



## preeetz (15. Februar 2011)

Also mein Tues FR hat hinten eine 11-32 Kassette drauf.
Wird daher auch auf dem DH Model funzen...


----------



## FEARFREAK (16. Februar 2011)

Also das mit der Sattelstütze is echt interresant binn iwi ziemlich ratlos wie ich das teil auf die richtige Länge bringe soll oO   ?????


----------



## DerMolch (16. Februar 2011)

FEARFREAK schrieb:


> Also das mit der Sattelstütze is echt interresant binn iwi ziemlich ratlos wie ich das teil auf die richtige Länge bringe soll oO   ?????



Flex! *g*

Ich glaube das manche Leuten besser ein Rad im Bikeshop mit Service gekauft hätten.
Man nehme einen Rohrschneider, aber zu allergrößter Not gibt es eine menschliche Erungenschaft namens "Säge". Mag sein das dies dem ein oder anderen ein Begriff ist.

Sorry für die dämliche Antwort, irgendwie konnte ich nicht anders.


----------



## FEARFREAK (17. Februar 2011)

Na klasse schiebs dier sonstwohinn 

Is klar wie mann ein Rohr abschneidet 

Ach wofür reg ich mich auf scheiß auf das S...... Forum zuviele I.... hier 

Schönes Leben Noch


----------



## DerMolch (17. Februar 2011)

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.

Gibts eigentlich nen unterschied ob manN oder Frau ein rohr abschneidet?

Im Übrigen finde ich es löblich wenn vielen i... hier selbst darauf kommen das forum verlassen zu wollen 




FEARFREAK schrieb:


> Na klasse schiebs dier sonstwohinn
> 
> Is klar wie mann ein Rohr abschneidet
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiller3333 (23. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Brechendenhintrbauten beim 2011er aus???


----------



## DerMolch (23. Februar 2011)

Das mit den brechenden Hinterbauten hat sich wohl schon mit dem überarbeitetem 2010er Hinterbau erledigt. Der 2011er sollte identisch sein und auch da gibt es noch keine derartigen Fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (24. Februar 2011)

also
der hinterbau is absolut geil von meinem tues dh 
und zu der sattelstütze ich hab meine sattelstütze auf 22cm (nur das rohr!!) gekürzt und die sitzt 13cm im sattelrohr

so!


----------



## DerMolch (24. Februar 2011)

Wodurch zeichnet sich denn ein geiler Hinterbau aus? Geil soft, geil straff?


----------



## Capic Biker (25. Februar 2011)

@ FLOW-RIDER975
Ja das is doch mal ne ansage 
Jetzt wissen wir genauso viel wie vorher 

Ich geb aber Toshi181 recht etwas genauer wäre schon klasse.


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (27. Februar 2011)

also:
der hinterbau ist geil soft und bügelt alles weg
bei ruppigen angelegenheiten bleibt der satt aufem boden und fängt nicht an zu hüpfen 
bei fetten sprüngen landet das bike angenehm und wird nicht unruhig
=> für mich ein super einfederungs verhalten


----------



## DerMolch (27. Februar 2011)

Welche Federhärte, welches Gewicht?
Wäre mal für nen Vergleich gut zu wissen. Ich finde den Hinterbau eher bockig. 450er Feder ist zu straff und 400er nutzt zuviel Federweg, schlägt schnell durch.
Ich werde wohl den Dämpfer auf Medium Compression umshimmen und dann mein Glück mit der weichen 400er probieren.


----------



## lordcelio (28. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr mit meinen 85kg nacktgewicht momentan mit der 400er Feder rum, doch wie du schon gesagt hast, da rauscht der dämpfer besonders im mittleren Federwegsbereich ziemlich durch.
Wie schwer bist du? würde mich interessieren, damit ich abschätzen kann, ob ich das mit der härteren feder überhaupt probieren soll, oder die 400 stärker vorspanne? Am Anfang des Federwegs ist das Teil eh sooooo soft, da kann ein wenig Vorspannung wohl nicht schaden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (28. Februar 2011)

also ich wieg ca 65 kilo und fahr mit der 400er feder 
hab 1 umdrehung mehr vorgespannt ca


----------



## DerMolch (28. Februar 2011)

Okay, dann liegen welten zwischen uns. Bei mir sind es ca 10kg mehr + Ausrüstung.
Habe vorhin nochmal die 450er eingebaut und werde jetzt mal mit wenig compression und schnellerem rebound fahren.


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (28. Februar 2011)

musste einfach ausprobieren bei mir hats halt so perfekt hingehaut außerdem hängt das auch sehr von vorliebe und fahrstil ab 
(das ist mein gewicht ohne ausrütung)


----------



## Jussi (28. Februar 2011)

Welchen Shim hat denn dein Dämpfer?
Beim 2010er war es ein A. Ich fahre es mit ca. 73kg naggisch und hatte von einer 450er auf eine 500er umgebaut.

Oder macht der längere Dämpfer soviel aus?? Denke nicht, oder?


----------



## DerMolch (28. Februar 2011)

Die Dämpfer haben im Normalfall Low-Compression (entspricht Tune-A). eine 500er Feder bei deinem Gewicht nenne ich straff! 
Der längere Dämpfer wird nicht soviel ausmachen. Der 2010er Rahmen sollte ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,86 haben, der 2011er von 2,63. Dies sollte heißen das der Compression Tune beim neuen Rahmen eher Richtung A (low) geht (laut RS Tabelle).

Natürlich hängt die ganze Einstellung von persönlichen Vorlieben ab, jedoch wird es seltsam wenn man viel zu Straff fährt - ein Hardtail mit 19Kg gibts woanders günstiger ;-)
@Jussi: Nutzt Du den Federweg komplett? Wenn ja, nur bei stumpfen Drops oder bereits auf der DH Strecke?
Im übrigen hat der Dämpfer mehr als einen Shim ;-)


----------



## Jussi (28. Februar 2011)

Ne ne nix Hardtail!

Was hast du für eine Rahmengröße. YT verbaute letztes Jahr im S Rahmen eine 400er im M Rahmen eine 450er und im L eine 500er. 
War wohl vielen zu Soft dewegen lieferten sie auf Wunsch vieler später Bikes mit jeweils 50lbs mehr aus.

Habe die 500er noch sooo lange nicht drin aber durchgeschlagen hat bislang nur die 450er. Auf Dh/Fr Strecken.


----------



## DerMolch (28. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre Größe M und es war die 400er Feder eingebaut. Ich weiß nicht genau ob das bei denen so Standart ist, irgendwie haben manche ne 450er drinnen, manche ne 400er (im 2011er M).

Also ich habe ein 2010er DH in L mit 550er Feder probiert - da ging gar nichts mehr! Sag 10% und Sensiblität = 0!
Gefiel mir nicht.

Dein letzter Satz ist was ich meinte: Warum fährst Du nicht die 450er Feder? Ab und an Durchschlagen ist doch okay, vor allem weil bei deinen Maßen die besagte Feder nicht zu weich sein sollte... Wenn ich ein Fully fahre welches nie durchschlägt, auch nicht an den härtesten Stellen verschenke ich doch Federweg.
Aber fragen wir mal so rum: Wie viel Sag fährst Du mit der 500er?

Edit: Ich fahre jetzt erstmal wieder die 450er


----------



## Jussi (28. Februar 2011)

Also ich hatte wie gesagt zuerst die 450er drin hatte einen SAG von ca. 35 - 40%. Dann spannte ich die Feder vor, mehr als 5mm soll man ja auf keinen Fall machen. Aber auch das ging schon auf die Performance des Dämpfers. 
Bin dann auf eine 500er Feder gewechselt, SAG ist jetzt bei 30 bis 35% immer etwas schwer zu sagen. Für mich ist es jetzt echt perfekt.

Federweg beim Vivid ist eh so ne Sache alleine dein Puffer verschlingt schon ca. 20% Federweg. Diesen habe ich übrigens durch den weichen ersetzt.

Ach und vielleicht auch noch ganz interessant, in der Boxxer ist die gelbe (weiche) Feder drin.


----------



## DerMolch (28. Februar 2011)

35-40% ist natürlich viel zu viel! Ich halte generell von Federvorspannung gar nichts!

Wenn Du mit der 500er Feder 30-35% Sag hast ist es doch perfekt!!
Wie macht sich der weiche Puffer bemerkbar? Spürbarer Unterschied am federwegsende? Hatte auch überlegt zu taschen.


----------



## Jussi (28. Februar 2011)

Morgen werd ich nochmal nachmessen kann dir dann genau sagen wieviel SAG ich habe.

Aber egal passt ja zu deinem 2011er eh nicht. Wechsel den Puffer ruhig einfach mal, richtig viel wirst du wahrscheinlich eh nicht merken. Hatte sogar mal kurzfristig überlegt mal ohne zu fahren  würd´s echt gerne mal testen aber brauche noch meinen Dämpfer 

So bin jetzt weg und viel Erfolg noch beim ausprobieren!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (2. März 2011)

Hey, ich hab mal ne Frage an die Totemfahrer unter euch. Wie viel Sag habt ihr ? Ist knapp 30% zuviel?


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (14. März 2011)

also ich fahr meine boxxer mit 15-20% maximal ich würd wenn ich ne totem hätt die auch so mit 15-20% fahrn 
aber kommt auch auf die fahrweise an


----------



## preeetz (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

15-20% ist aber schon eher wenig für ne Downhill-Gabel.

Das ist ja All-Mountain-Niveau.

Fehlt Dir da nicht etwas Komfort bei kleineren Wellen?
Aber Du hast Recht, jedem wie's persönlich passt.

Zu deinem Vorredner:

25-30% sind absolut im grünen Bereich bei der Totem Coil.
Wird fast überall auch prinzipiell für Freeride-bzw.
Downhill-Gabeln empfohlen.


----------



## Loddz (16. März 2011)

Ich fahre selbst 25% an meiner 140er Fox Talas (All Mountain) und 25-30% an der Boxxer.


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (17. März 2011)

ja wenn ich mich ganz normal drauf stell hab ich so wenig aber bis jz war die auf meiner haus downhill strecke für mich ziemlich perfekt was eintauchtiefe und alles angeht aber wenn ich einmal eingfedert hab und dann drauf stehn bleib dann hab zwischen 25 und 30% sag
für mich is das so okay


----------



## DerMolch (17. März 2011)

Dann mach mal nen Gabelservice - Endlich Schmieröl rein und passendes Fett unter die Gleitbuchsen. Dann haste deinen Sag auch schon beim ersten Aufsitzen....


----------



## Loddz (17. März 2011)

Ja normal wird die nicht reingedrückt (siehe auch Handbuch).. die hohe Reibung verfälscht alle Ergebnisse  .. Wenn die beim draufstellen nicht schon einfedert, ist da was faul mit dem Losbrechmoment


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (17. März 2011)

die läuft perfekt von daher werd ich keinen service machen
vielleicht kanns ja auch daran liegen dass ich das bei minus graden draussen gemessen hab 
soll jeder seine federgabel so fahren wie er mag


----------



## DerMolch (17. März 2011)

Jeder wie er meint und mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (17. März 2011)




----------



## Loddz (18. März 2011)

Natürlich, etwas anderes behaupte ich auch nicht 

Ich war nur verwundert, warum beim Draufstellen erst gedrückt werden muss damit sie eintaucht. Das hat nichts mit der Fahrweise für die Gabel zu tun.


Ist irgendwer von euch am 17.-21.April in Finale Ligure?


----------



## Wetterauer (27. März 2011)

Hallo!

Kann mir evtl einer Abhilfe verschaffen? Also ich werde mir das Tues DH bestellen und fahre am meisten DH, aber auch mal FR. Ich bin knapp 1.84 groß. Welche Rahmengröße soll ich wählen?!

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## DerMolch (27. März 2011)

L


----------



## Wetterauer (27. März 2011)

Bündige Antwort, aber Danke!!!


----------



## expander (30. März 2011)

L is ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa (31. März 2011)

aber bring beim Bestellen nen bissel Geduld mit 
YT hat recht lange Lieferzeiten.


----------



## Wetterauer (31. März 2011)

Salve Männers!

Habe das Tues in L bestellt, das mit der Lieferzeit ist mir schon seit längerer Zeit bewusst. Naja ich sehe das positiv, denn Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude oder?! Solange muss ich mir eben ein Bike leihen.

gruß


----------



## dave-d (11. April 2011)

Hat vielleicht jemand schon erfahrung mit nem vivid air im Tues? und sollte es ein Low tune oder doch vielleicht ein mid tune sein


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. April 2011)

Das könnte beim Einbau eng werden. klick


----------



## DerMolch (12. April 2011)

Ich habe hier im Forum einen Vivid Air im Tues 2010 gesehen...


----------



## lehni. (22. April 2011)

servus, 
mein erster Hinterbau vom Tues 2010 hats nun hinter sich. an bekannter Stelle gerissen. Habe gestern noch angerufen und das klang recht unkompliziert. Aber natürlich genau vorm Osterwochenende 

Meine Frage an die, die den Hinterbau schon selbst gewechselt haben:
Ich hab Probleme mit dem Lager neben dem Tretlager. Bekomme die Welle einfach nicht raus geschoben. Die anderen beiden waren kein Problem, das untere Lager ist doch genau so aufgebaut, oder? Hab versucht es im Schraubstock raus zupressen, habt ihr noch andere Ideen? ...help


----------



## Benedetto (24. April 2011)

Ich habs gestern Abend auch noch gemacht (den Hinterbau ausgebaut) und habe alle Achsen mit ein wenig drücken hier und da rausbekommen.
Die sitzen schon gut straffe drin aber einen Schraubstock oder grobe Gewalt habe ich nicht anwenden müssen.
Versuchs mal mit ein wenig Öl dann flutscht es villt besser.


----------



## Loddz (24. April 2011)

Schlag sie mit einem weichen Hammer und einem breiten Plastikding (notfalls Handgriff vom Schraubenzieher) vorsichtig raus. Bei mir ging das damit ohne Kratzer Gewalt und Probleme. Wenns immer noch klemmt, dann sei vorsichtig.


----------



## lehni. (24. April 2011)

danke für die Tipps erst mal. 
Da ist allerdings nichts zu machen. Habe eine Nuss so aufgesetzt, dass sie sich am Lagerring abstützt und versucht die Welle am Gewinde mit ner M5 rauszuziehen. Vorher mit WD40 eingeweicht etc. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass die M5 einfach unter dem Zug gebrochen ist. 
Ich schick denen Dienstag den Hauptrahmen mit, ohne hydraulikpresse wird da nicht viel zu machen sein.


was die anderen beiden Lager angeht, teile ich eure Erfahrung mit leichtem Hämmern und drücken, leider nicht bei diesem ^^


----------



## Loddz (24. April 2011)

Wie war es bei euch nachdem ihr den Hinterbau gewechselt habt? Der Rockerarm und das schwarze Zwischenstück hat ja beim Einfedern am Federwegsende immer die Feder berührt (sieht man an Kontaktstellen).
Mit der 450er Feder und mittlerem Dropstop bin ich paar Mal lautstark aufgekracht bei Drops und ich dachte ich schlage durch. Hab dann die 500er geholt und es war gut.

Mit dem neuen Hinterbau bin ich wieder die 450er gefahren + weichen Dropstop und es fährt sich geräuschlos. Also war es damals kein Durchschlagen sondern einfach der Kontakt zur Feder und der Rahmen als Resonanzkörper.

Also in Finale Ligure ist das Bike bei 72kg Leergewicht (80kg Fahrergewicht) mit der 450er Feder und weichem Dropstop so geil gefahren wie noch nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (25. April 2011)

Eine Frage: Meine Kurbel hat ein wenig Spiel wenn ich sie axial hin und her schiebe. Kurbelschrauben anziehen hat nichts bewirkt. Welches Werkzeug benötige ich denn generell für SRAM Kurbeln zum abbauen?


----------



## Jussi (25. April 2011)

Wenn noch die Original Truvativ Kurbel, dann brauchst du nen Vierkantabzieher, kostet so um die 6 - 9â¬. Hab mir da auch nix teueres geholt der billige reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Loddz (25. April 2011)

Wie sieht das aus? Ich finde das nirgends. Bin mit den Begriffen (ISIS, GXP etc) auch nicht sehr bewandert, entschuldigt 

Habe nur den Innenlagerschlüssel von Shimano. Kann ich damit die Truvativ Innenlager-Schalen abziehen?
Aber erstmal muss der Kurbelarm ab.

Danke


----------



## lehni. (25. April 2011)

Loddz schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus? Ich finde das nirgends.


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/W...kzeug/SuperB-Kurbelabzieher-SuperB::8769.html

Wenn du den für die Shimano Hollowtech Lager meinst, der passt auch für die Truvativ Lagerschalen


----------



## Loddz (25. April 2011)

Den normalen Innenlagerschlüssel habe ich.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Jussi (26. April 2011)

Mit dem bekommst du die Kurbelarme ab.
Hab den auch!






"Mit diesem Werkzeug können Sie Tretkurbeln mit Octalink oder ISIS Aufnahme von der Tretlagerachse abziehen."


----------



## ale2812 (17. Mai 2011)

habe vor mir neue bremsen ans Tues DH 2010 zu bauen

vorne benötige ich für die Boxxer 6" PM und für hinten benötige ich einen IS Adapter oder?

habe leider nachwievor probleme mit diesen ganzen adaptern...
die standard Avid soll dann an eine RS Sektor - da sollte es doch keine probleme geben, da die auch 6" PM haben sollte oder?

wäre nett, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, ob ich soweit richtig "informiert" bin...


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (18. Mai 2011)

ich würde sagen nimm die adabter die jetz dran sind ? da du ja eh keine boxxer an deinem anderem rad hast


----------



## ulifährtrad (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich muss die Lager bei meinem YT Freeride von 2010 erneuern.

Kennt jemand die genaue Bezeichnung der Lager und deren Anzahl? 

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (11. Juni 2011)

Nein, aber probiere mal Direkt bei YT. Ich glaube die wissen das ;-)


----------



## Jonney (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hab Probleme mit meinen Horst-Link-Schrauben. Die lockern sich sehr gerne und für mein Befinden zu oft. Hab schon den zweiten Satz Schrauben dran, da ich den ersten Satz rundgedreht hab, weil ich die Schrauben ordentlich anziehen wollte. Hat das Problem noch jemand und weiss ein Rat?


----------



## DerMolch (1. Juli 2011)

Weniger Drehmoment + vernünftiger Inbusschlüssel + Schraubensicherung (Stichwort Loctite)


----------



## Capic Biker (2. Juli 2011)

Ja das problem hatte ich auch wie mein vorredner schon sagte, das hat geholfen.


----------



## Sput (6. Juli 2011)

Servus zusammen.
Ich will mir in meinen YT Tues 2010 Rahmen nen Foc RC4 Dämpfer einbauen. Ich habe die passenden Buchsen dafür aus meinem vorherigen Rahemn. Leider fehlen mir allerdings die Schrauben, die von außen dann in die Buchsen geschraubt werden. Weis einer von euch die Maße der Schrauben oder woher ich diese bekommen könnte?
Danke und Cheers!


----------



## Sput (16. Juli 2011)

Und noch ein weiteres Problem:
Die HR Achse ist 12x150mm. Aber wenn ich meinen Schnellspanner mit Reifen befestigen will habe ich noch ca. 2cm Platz zwischen Rahmen und Nabe. Sind da normalerweise noch irgendwelche Adapter auf der Nabe oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (16. Juli 2011)

Versuchst du gerade, eine 135mm breite Nabe in einen 150*12mm Hinterbau zu klemmen?


----------



## Sput (16. Juli 2011)

Hehe... ne eigntlich nicht! Mein Laufrad ist ein 12x150mm Laufrad. Das müsste eigentlich passen...


----------



## Sput (16. Juli 2011)

******* habe nachgemessen! Das Laufrad ist 135mm! So eine *******!


----------



## DerMolch (16. Juli 2011)

....!


----------



## F97H (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
mein 2011er tues dh knackt.... ich hab alle schruaben am hinterbau und am dämpfer nachgezogen aber es ist immernoch da ... es kommt auch nicht vom tretlager da man es auch hört wenn ich mich einfach nur in den sattel fallen lasse.... es hört sich an als würden kleine steine vom vorderreifen gegen den rahmen geschleudert werden .... bremsleitung und schaltzug ist es auch nicht ....... man hört es hauptsächlich wenn der dämpfer einfedert oder ich in die pedale trete ..... hab auch schon einmal vorspannung komplett rausgedreht und weider reingedreht hat sich nichts verändert ... hat jemand ne idee?! danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Capic Biker (23. Juli 2011)

Ist das geräusch auch da wenn du nicht aufn sattel sitzt, bei mir wars der sattel.


----------



## F97H (23. Juli 2011)

ist auch da wenn ich nicht aufm sattel sitze...am lautesten beim treten wie gesagt.... schrauben am  sattel  nochmal festgezogen aber keine veränderung :/


----------



## DerMolch (23. Juli 2011)

Ferndiagnose ist immer so ne Sache, aber bei mir hatte der Vivid ähnliche Geräusche gemacht.


----------



## F97H (23. Juli 2011)

soll ich ihn einschicken? oder ein video machen?


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Juli 2011)

Bei einem Bekannten von mir und gelegentlich bei mir kommt es höchstwahrscheinlich vom unteren Lager am Umlenkhebel. Da sind die Schrauben, mit denen man den Hebel am unteren Lagerpunkt festklemmt. Durch diese Klemmung können Spannungen entstehen.
Versuch mal folgendes: 
Die Schrauben der Klemmung des Hebels komplett lösen und gleichmäßig festziehen. Am besten Stück für Stück abwechselnd auf beiden Seiten festziehen. Das sollte verhindern, dass sich in dem Bereich Spannungen im Material bilden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F97H (23. Juli 2011)

@ B.scheuert Vielen Dank werd ich mal probieren


----------



## F97H (23. Juli 2011)

@ B.Scheuert es hat wirklich geklappt (zumindestt bei einmal straß rauf und runter fahren) kein knacken mehr  vielen dank für den tipp


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Juli 2011)

Kein Ding! 
 Es kann sein, dass das Geräusch irgendwann wieder kommt, aber dann weist du ja, was zu tun ist...


----------



## Nils_Hepp (16. August 2011)

hey leute !

ich habe ein problem mit meiner totem ... sie klackt/knackt beim einfedern... hat jemand von euch eine idee wie ich das beheben könnte ? 
danke schonmal 

nils


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. August 2011)

Hallo Nils,
ein Stück dickere Folie(0,3mm) in das Standrohr schieben und Ruhe ist. Länge = Standrohrlänge minus Federweg, kannst du auch kaufen, aber selber machen ist billiger, ich habe da einfach den Umschlag einer Bewerbungsmappe genommen.

Dann dengelt die Feder nicht mehr an das Standrohr.


----------



## B.Scheuert (16. August 2011)

Wenn es von der Federseite kommt: Ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch über die Feder bzw. wenn schon einer drüber ist, den vorhandenen wieder in die Mitte der Feder drehen. Genaueres findest du über die Suchfunktion. Ich glaube im Boxxer-Thread wurde das öfters erwähnt...


----------



## Nils_Hepp (17. August 2011)

ah okei  
danke leute


----------



## Capic Biker (17. August 2011)

Hey Leute hab ein Problem mit meinen Horse Link schrauben im Tues DH 2010
die lockern sich ständig hab die jetzt mit loctite gut eingepinselt und jetzt sind die wieder locker wollt sie wieder raus schrauben und loctite endfest rein tun aber jetzt hab ich se rund gedreht.

kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen kann, ( also in hin Sicht dem ständigen lösen der schraube nicht wie ich die schraube raus bekomme das krieg ich schon hin)


----------



## schbock (29. August 2011)

Hat schon mal jemand von euch versucht den gebrochenen Hinterbau zu schweißen und zu verstärken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (29. August 2011)

Wie blöd muss man sein, wenn man nach zwei Tagen nen neuen Hinterbau daheim hat. Und wenn ich ihn schweiße, er aber dennoch bricht, war's das mit Gewährleistung.


----------



## schbock (29. August 2011)

ja toshi aber wenn man noch einen alten hinterbau daheim hat von dem yt niewieder etwas hören will?!
es wäre doch sinnvoll mal zu testen.. 
ist übrigens mein 14ter hinterbau!!!!


----------



## DerMolch (29. August 2011)

Dein 14ter??? Das ist natürlich ein Ding. Fraglich nur warum du nicht nach dem 3. oder 4. Mal auf Wandlung bestanden hast. Mir ist vor ca 10 Jahren ein Cycle Craft Floater 3 mal an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme gerissen, hab das Geld zurück bekommen.
Ich werd Stefan Willared bei unserem nächsten Telefonat mal auf deinen Fall mit 14 Hinterbauten ansprechen, das kommt mir komisch vor.


----------



## oktavius (3. September 2011)

also ich habe das YT Tues DH nun paar Wochen.
mir ist nun ein Konstruktionsfehler aufgefallen.

Bei dem aktuellen Modell ist der Schnellspanner zu lang, folge ist bei maximaler Einfederung, das der Schnellspanner über den Reifen schlitzt. 
Meine Abhilfe: Schnellspanner um 180 grad gedreht, trotzdem nicht ideal. 

Sinnlos ist der mitgelieferte Kettenstrebenschutz, der seinen Namen nicht verdient, im gegenteil. Er rutscht immer nach hinten und zusätzlich zerkratzt er den Lack den er eigentlich schützen sollte.


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. September 2011)

Hast du Spuren vom Schnellspanner im Profil oder wie hast du das gemerkt?


----------



## DerMolch (3. September 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Hast du Spuren vom Schnellspanner im Profil oder wie hast du das gemerkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oktavius (5. September 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Hast du Spuren vom Schnellspanner im Profil oder wie hast du das gemerkt?



ganz einfach, der schnellspanner ist blank. 
Mal davon abgesehen hört man nen schleifendes geräusch nach jedem Sprung, ergo zu lang!


----------



## DerMolch (6. September 2011)

oktavius schrieb:


> ganz einfach, der schnellspanner ist blank.
> Mal davon abgesehen hört man nen schleifendes geräusch nach jedem Sprung, ergo zu lang!



Hmm, wenn nach jedem Sprung der Hinterreifen am Sattelschnellspanner schleift, solltest Du dir mal gedanken um das Setup machen. Eventuell ein Bisschen weich, oder? Passt der Sag? Dämpfungseinstellung? Ich weiß, das Problem an sich löst dies nicht, sieh es eher als ein wenig off topic ;-)


----------



## B.Scheuert (6. September 2011)

Hat das Problem mit der Sattelklemme sonst noch jemand? Falls ja, mit welchem Reifen?


----------



## ale2812 (6. September 2011)

schbock schrieb:


> ja toshi aber wenn man noch einen alten hinterbau daheim hat von dem yt niewieder etwas hören will?!
> es wäre doch sinnvoll mal zu testen..
> ist übrigens mein 14ter hinterbau!!!!



hast du ernsthaft schon 14 hinterbauten tauschen müssen?

ich dachte ja, der überarbeitete hinterbau hält?!


----------



## oktavius (6. September 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Hat das Problem mit der Sattelklemme sonst noch jemand? Falls ja, mit welchem Reifen?


Das Setup hatte ich extra härter gestellt, trotzdem nach nem großen drop z.b. northshore, schleift es. 

Serienreifen, also der Kenda der drauf ist. 

das drehen der sattelklemme hat den fehler behoben, aber so hat der Hersteller es sich glaube ich nicht gedacht. 
das YT Symbol ist nun nach vorne gerichtet. 
Ich habe YT auch mal direkt angeschrieben, abwarten


----------



## Big Lutz (6. September 2011)

Ich hatte das Problem mit dem Schnellspannerhebel auch (Reifen Kenda). Hab ihn ebenfalls um 180 Grad gedreht.
Bekomme jetzt übrigens nach 3Wochen auch schon meine Gabel wieder. Hoffentlich ist die Zugstufenverstellung jetzt i.O..


----------



## DerMolch (6. September 2011)

ale2812 schrieb:


> hast du ernsthaft schon 14 hinterbauten tauschen müssen?
> 
> ich dachte ja, der überarbeitete hinterbau hält?!



Nein, ist Quatsch! Es gibt Leute mit sehr gutem Draht zu YT - die Aussage mit den Hinterbauten ist gelogen. Muss man einfach so knallhart sagen wie es ist...


----------



## MSi (6. September 2011)

oktavius schrieb:


> das drehen der sattelklemme hat den fehler behoben, aber so hat der Hersteller es sich glaube ich nicht gedacht.
> *das YT Symbol ist nun nach vorne gerichtet. *
> Ich habe YT auch mal direkt angeschrieben, abwarten


So gehört das doch auch, oder? Zumindest war der Schnellspanner bei meinem von Anfang an so montiert. Und auf den Bildern auf der Homepage ist er genauso abgebildet.


----------



## oktavius (6. September 2011)

MSi schrieb:


> So gehört das doch auch, oder? Zumindest war der Schnellspanner bei meinem von Anfang an so montiert. Und auf den Bildern auf der Homepage ist er genauso abgebildet.



bei mir war er anders rum. 
so wie auf der YT Seite, ist alles korrekt, ggf nur nen Montagefehler bei der Auslieferung.


----------



## JoJo1963 (12. September 2011)

Hallo BikeFreaks

Habe ne Frage zum YT Tues Freeride,habe da eine Totemgabel mit Tapered steuersatz drin.Nun möchte ich eine MZ 888RCV3 evo einbauen die aber einen 1 1/8 zoll gabelschaft hat was muss am steuersatz geändert werden damit ich beide gabeln je nach einsatzzweck fahren kann.
Bin dankbar über antworten.

VG Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (12. September 2011)

Du brauchst einen Adapter für den durchgehend dünnen Schaft; z.B. diesen, dann sollte das passen. Sicherheitshalber würde ich aber nochmal bei YT fragen, ob der Adapter zum verbauten Steuersatz passt.


----------



## JoJo1963 (13. September 2011)

Danke für die schnelle antwort,ich habe bei YT nachgefragt:sie sagen es würde nur ein steuersatz von Hope passen wäre der einzige.Naja watt ne aussage.Bringe das Bike morgen zu einem Bike Händeler der sich mit Freeride Bikes auskennt,wie es dann ausgeht beschreibe ich dann noch.

Vg Joachim


----------



## DerMolch (13. September 2011)

Im Übrigen: Gute Gabelwahl


----------



## X-R4y (15. September 2011)

Hi , wurde sicher schon 10 mal gefragt, aber passt ins TUES 11 ein Laufrad mit 12x150mm ?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## JoJo1963 (16. September 2011)

Hallo
Selbst mein Bike händeler kapituliert vor den YT Steuersätzen,die benutzen
ihre eigene hausmarke Division  und nur so ein ding passt wirklich.Habe mich nochmal mit YT in verbindung gesetz,hoffe ich bekomme den passenden Steuersatz geliefert.

VG Joachim


----------



## JoJo1963 (22. September 2011)

Endlich nach kurzem anruf bei YT habe ich den passenden 1 1/8 steuersatz von Divison (Hausmarke 49.90) zugesandt bekommen.Eingebaut habe ich die 888 selber hier noch ein foto.

MFG Joachim


----------



## ale2812 (22. September 2011)

sieht sehr geil aus mit den schwarzen standrohren!


----------



## DerMolch (22. September 2011)

Mal auf der Waage gehabt? ;-)


----------



## JoJo1963 (23. September 2011)

HI,habe es mal Gewogen und komme ohne KS sattelstütze die ja im Bikepark gegen Husselfeld getauscht wird auf 17,6 Kg denke das ist ein guter wert.

VG Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sput (23. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe nen YT Tues DH 2011 bekommen und wollte hinten meine Bremse montieren. Bei meinem vorigen Bike musste ich nen Adapter anbringen. Bei dem YT muss keiner montiert werden oder?Sieht zumindest so auf dem Bild aus... Also Bremse direkt an den Rahmen? Weis einer von euch mal zufällig die Maße der Schraube mit der der Bremssattel dann montiert wird? Meine sind zu dick... Wenn einer mal kurz nachmessen könnte wäre echt super!!!! Danke euch!!!


----------



## JoJo1963 (23. September 2011)

Hallo

Bremse kommt direkt an den Rahmen,schraube ist bei mir M5 mal 29mm

Gruss


----------



## Sput (23. September 2011)

Cool! Danke dir!


----------



## preeetz (24. September 2011)

Hallo, 
möchte mein Tues von Totem auf Boxxer umrüsten.
Brauch ich dafür 'nen neuen Steuersatz, da die Totem Tapered ist und die 
Boxxer 1 1/8.
Danke


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. September 2011)

Suchfunktion! Die Frage hatten wir erst vor ein paar Tagen in einem der YT-Threads...


----------



## Kottenbutter (28. September 2011)

Hallo,
hab ein Yt Tues FR.
Beim Bürgersteig herunterfahren gibt es machmal ein dumpfes klackern im Hinterbau.
Dieses Problem habe ich auch beim Downhillen.
Hat einer auch das Problem oder ist das komische knacken normal ?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritual (13. Oktober 2011)

1,83 groß

medium oder large?


----------



## DerMolch (13. Oktober 2011)

ritual schrieb:


> 1,83 groß
> 
> medium oder large?



oder

Nee, im ernst, zu 1,83m wurde hier schon mehrfach was geschrieben. Wer suchet der findet 

edit: gibts vielleicht noch ein paar Themen in denen Du deine Frage posten kannst? Warte, ich such mal für dich *g*


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. Oktober 2011)

@ritual


----------



## ritual (13. Oktober 2011)

can't find any other topics.


----------



## DerMolch (13. Oktober 2011)

ritual schrieb:


> fur tues 2011?
> 
> 1,83 groß
> 
> m oder l?



Im YT Tues 2011 Topic. Oder bist du nicht ritual?


----------



## ritual (13. Oktober 2011)

medium oder large?


----------



## DerMolch (13. Oktober 2011)

small


----------



## ritual (13. Oktober 2011)

other opinions?


----------



## DerMolch (13. Oktober 2011)

schau im anderen thread in dem du die gleiche frage gestellt hast, dort steht ne antwort in post 2027. das musste jetzt schon selbst hinbekommen.


----------



## ritual (13. Oktober 2011)

true true.

any other opinion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EraZeR (23. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

hätte da mal ne Frage. Und zwar ist mir kürzlich beim Fahren bzw. vielmehr vor dem Fahren beim "Wippen" auf dem Rad ein Knacken / Klackern aufgefallen. Hört sich an als käme es aus Feder/Dämpfergegend. Aber irgendwie auch nicht. Vllt doch auch eher Steuerrohr? Vllt wirds auch einfach nur über den Rahmen weiterverstärkt.

Hier mal ein Vid dazu:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17186

Vllt kennt das ja jemand und es ist eigt normal und mir bisher nur noch nicht aufgefallen.
Thx schonmal 
Greetz EraZeR


----------



## Kottenbutter (23. Oktober 2011)

Genau das hab ich an meinem Tues Fr 2011 auch.
Da dieses Geräusch aber glaube ich kein Einzelfall ist, sondern bei nen paar Kolegen auch zu hören ist, mache ich mir da keine großen Sorgen.
Tippe auch mal darauf das die Feder minimal locker ist und deswegen das Geräusch zustande kommt


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte die Lösung irgendwo schonmal etwas genauer beschrieben: Klemmschrauben der Umlenkung lösen und gleichmäßig anziehen. Evtl. auch fetten oder so...


----------



## Jussi (11. November 2011)

Servus YT Gemeinde,
bei mir ist es nun soweit, werde euch verlassen!
Natürlich werde ich noch fleißig mitlesen und ggf helfen wo ich kann. Habe mir für 2012 was neues zum Aufbauen gegönnt 

Bis denne


----------



## EraZeR (19. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

bräuchte Hilfe. Und zwar habe ich die Totem aus meinem Tues FR 2010 gegen eine Boxxer "getauscht". Boxxer ist allerdings noch nicht verbaut weil ich einen neuen Steuersatz brauche wegen der unteren Lagerschale (Totem => Tapered , Boxxer => 1 1/8). Kann mir da jemand sagen, welche Steuersätze da für das Tues passen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte? 

Gruß EraZeR


----------



## JoJo1963 (19. November 2011)

HI,von mir beschrieben seite 9.(kucksdu)

VG Joachim


----------



## Corbec (22. November 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=554428

Es sollte auch eine YT Gallerie geben


----------



## jezz (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

kann mir jemand sagen welche große die Sattelklemme beim tues dh ist ? 

Danke


----------



## chrisskate (1. Januar 2012)

würde gerne direkt die reifen an dem tues 2011 wechseln, da dazu in  vielen tests geraten wird, welches downhill/freeride reifen könnt ihr  mir empfehlen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (1. Januar 2012)

So blöd es klingt, aber erstmal kann man alle dh Reifen von maxxis, Schwalbe und Conti empfehlen. Versuch macht klug, der eine schwört auf Muddy Maries (die ich furchtbar finde), der andere auf was anderes.
Mir persönlich gefällt der Minion DHF 2,5 auf Vr und Hr am besten. Wichtig ist mir eine verstärkte Karkasse. Alles andere ist echt vom Geschmack abhängig.


----------



## Rines (1. Januar 2012)

chrisskate schrieb:


> würde gerne direkt die reifen an dem tues 2011 wechseln, da dazu in  vielen tests geraten wird, welches downhill/freeride reifen könnt ihr  mir empfehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso Probierst du die Reifen nicht einfach mal aus? Reifenwahl ist Geschmack... dann kanns de immernoch wechseln.


----------



## ale2812 (1. Januar 2012)

Rines schrieb:


> Wieso Probierst du die Reifen nicht einfach mal aus? Reifenwahl ist Geschmack... dann kanns de immernoch wechseln.



evtl weil sich nicht jeder mal eben so nen satz reifen zum testen leisten möchte

kauf dir wie genannt die minion dhf 2.5 mit 2ply oder falls du öfters auch im nassen unterwegs bist schwalbe dirty dan (grip bei trockenheit ist auch noch recht gut und bei näße der wahnsinn)

der minion ist im trockenen extrem gut, aber bei nässe je nach boden eine katastrophe


----------



## Rines (1. Januar 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> evtl weil sich nicht jeder mal eben so nen satz reifen zum testen leisten möchte




ja eben 

Die Reifen sind doch drauf.... die sind doch längst bezahlt. Dann kann er immernoch wechseln.


----------



## chrisskate (1. Januar 2012)

Rines schrieb:


> ja eben
> 
> Die Reifen sind doch drauf.... die sind doch längst bezahlt. Dann kann er immernoch wechseln.



ja das stimmt ich kann sie auch testen. nur steht das rad bei mir bis april sowieso rum, und habe schon spaß daran es einfach zu optimieren in der zeit.

meinst du die reifen? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...s/Reifen-26-Maxxis-Minion-DH-25-60a::738.html


----------



## Rines (1. Januar 2012)

Ja die finde ich auch astrein. Aber den Vorderreifen würde ich in der 42a Mischung wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (1. Januar 2012)

Rines schrieb:


> ja eben
> 
> Die Reifen sind doch drauf.... die sind doch längst bezahlt. Dann kann er immernoch wechseln.



ach sry, mein fehler
dachte du wolltest ihm empfehlen alle bekannten dh reifen mal auszuprobieren, weil seine kenda abgefahren sind

__________
wenn du DH anfänger bist, kannst du die kenda problemlos fahren. Wenn du wirklich ein gefühl für grip entwickelt hast und die pannensicherheit vom kenda nicht mehr rausreicht, kannst du immer noch wechseln und bis dahin würdest du einen unterschied wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht merken...


----------



## chrisskate (1. Januar 2012)

okay danke euch schonmal. aber wo wir grad dabei sind  mir gefällt es optisch bei dem tues 2011 nicht das die hintere felge schwarz ist. würde hinten gerne auch die weiße felge drauf haben die auch vorne dran ist, das sind ja die alexrims supra d. welche größe muss ich bei einem L rahmen nehmen? und wisst ihr wo ich die in weiß herbekomme? habe im internet noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Rines (1. Januar 2012)

Aus deinen Posts lese ich heraus das du noch nicht länge fährst oder? 

Wenn ja dann spar dir das Geld mit den Reifen, den unterschied wirst de dann auf keinen fall merken... 

Und die Felge der Größe ist 26 zoll. 26 zoll haben alle "normalen" Felgen, egal wie groß dein Rahmen ist.


----------



## chrisskate (1. Januar 2012)

das liegst du richtig. das tues 2011 ist mein 1. downhillbike und ich bin noch anfänger, habe den sport erst vor ein paar monaten für mich entdeckt, es hat mir aber so verdammt viel spaß gemacht, das ich das jetzt richtig angehen möchte, und ich einfach mit der materie beschäftigen möchte. als ich den preis für die reifen gesehen habe habe ich mri auch schon gedacht das ich erstmal die kenda reifen fahren werde, und eher das geld in eine felge investiere.


----------



## Rines (1. Januar 2012)

ja an die Preise muss man sich erstmal gewÃ¶hnen. Aber im Bikemarkt hier im Forum gibt es immermal wieder "neue" Reifen (1-2mal gefahren) fÃ¼r grob die HÃ¤lfte des Preises. Da kÃ¶nntest de mal zuschlagen.
Aber neue Felge + umspeichen lassen ist auch nicht mit paar â¬ gemacht...


----------



## ale2812 (1. Januar 2012)

http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/MTB-BMX-Parts/Felgen/Alexrims-Supra-D-26-32h-Felge::13048.html

falls du die schwarze verkaufen willst... ich wäre intessiert (wenns dann  soweit ist)


----------



## chrisskate (1. Januar 2012)

Rines schrieb:


> ja an die Preise muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen. Aber im Bikemarkt hier im Forum gibt es immermal wieder "neue" Reifen (1-2mal gefahren) für grob die Hälfte des Preises. Da könntest de mal zuschlagen.
> Aber neue Felge + umspeichen lassen ist auch nicht mit paar  gemacht...



das habe ich mir schon gedacht dass das wieder ein paar euros werden  aber das ist es mir wert, da ich finde es einiges an der optik ändert. 

@ale2812 ich komme drauf zurück sobald ich eine in weiß habe. kann aber nicht sagen wie lange das dauern wird.


----------



## ritual (2. Januar 2012)

*wie flexig der Hinterbau des Tues ist? Die seitlich Hinterbau  Steifigkeit ist gut?  Wer von euch fährt ein letzjähriges Tues (2011),  um seine Eindrücke berichten zu können.*


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Januar 2012)

Bei 200mm Federweg am Hinterbau ist es (zumindest für mich) nicht einfach, beim fahren zu unterscheiden, was gewünschter Federvorgang ist und was auf unterwünschten Flex zurückzuführen ist. Vielleicht fehlen mir auch die Vergleichsfahrten und ich habe einfach noch nicht darauf geachtet, aber zumidest ist mir kein unangenehm starker Flex aufgefallen. Das Rad funktioniert verdammt gut, ich würde mir daher auch in dieser Hinsicht keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Xfighter (4. Januar 2012)

servus. 
hab vor mir das 2012 Tues zu kaufen. wollte aber vorher was fragen. 
hat jemand schon SPDs auf dem 2011 Tues probiert? mein Problem mit meinem Demo 8 (von 2009) ist das meine schuhe an der ketten strebe schleifen. hatte jemand dieses Problem mit dem Tues?
meine Pedale: PD-M545
meine Schuhe: SH-AM45
und wollte fragen mit welcher feder ist die Boxxer von dem Tues 2011 gekommen (small)?
Danke!
mfg Xfighter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (4. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre ein 2011er Tues und war erst gestern wieder auf einem Demo unterwegs. Mit meinen Vans Gravel auf Plattformpedalen berühre ich die Streben auch. Beim Tues ist das nicht der Fall. Der Demo-Hinterbau ist also scheinbar ungewöhnlich breit...


----------



## Rines (4. Januar 2012)

Vll liegt es auch daran dass das Demo ein 73mm Innenlager hat. (das alte Demo) welches das Tues hat weiß ich nicht. Einer von euch?


----------



## ale2812 (4. Januar 2012)

2011er hat 83 mm.
probleme mit dem berühren der kettenstrebe gibt es bei mir auch nicht


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (4. Januar 2012)

bei mir auch nicht 
dürfte also kein problem sein


----------



## Xfighter (5. Januar 2012)

Toll! danke!
ja, ist komisch mein demo hat hinten eine 135 Steckachse und man wurde erwarten dass das besser lauft, statt eine 150?

@ale2812 und @FLOW-RIDER975:fahrt ihr mit SPD oder Plattform?

kann jemand noch meine feder frage beantworten?


----------



## ale2812 (5. Januar 2012)

plattform


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (5. Januar 2012)

SPD

Shimano pedale und five ten schuhe


----------



## PlanB (5. Januar 2012)

Der alte Demo-Hinterbau ist trotz 135er Achsbreite ziemlich unförmig und breit, da haben viele Probleme mit den Schuhen, ich auch. Beim aktuellen Demo wurde speziell mit dem schlankeren Hinterbau trotz 150er Achse geworben.



ale2812 schrieb:


> 2011er sollte ein 68mm haben


Wohl eher 83.


----------



## XCosser (24. April 2012)

hey mal ein neues Thema, hab mir das 2012er tues 1.0 gekauft und noch etwas angepasst neue code bremsen und so nun bin ich oft in Parks unterwegs und muss das bike immer zerlegen das es in meine Golf passt! das heißt Vorderrad und Hinterrad raus!
das nervt nur mit den Imbus und Schraubenschüsseln da dachte ich ich mach mir vorn in die boxxer einen maxle rein wie bei der Domain SingleCone(ist ja das selbe casting)oder?
und hinten eine rockshox Maxle dh 150 schnell spann Achse! Gewinde sind meines Erachtens nach die gleichen(hab mit ner 135er aus meinem enduro probiert)! nun wollte ich fragen ob das was ausmacht wenn dann die Mutter auf der antriebs seite weck ist, die dient ja meines Wissens nach eh nur das die Achse sich nicht selbst löst oder?das übernimmt ja dann der schnellspanner! wäre uber tips und eve Warnungen dankbar, will ja nichts verändern was dann die Stabilität beeinträchtigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (10. Juni 2012)

Hey ich habe gestern mal mein 2.0 getestet und wollte mal fragn wie ihr euer setup habt. Habe den Double Barrel genau so eingestellt wie von Cane creek empfohlen. Aber fands noch ein bisschen zu straff. Habe dann die highspeed ein wenig rausgenommen. Wie kommt ihr zurecht. Auch die Gabel ist mit meinen 73kg nackig etwas" straff". Habe die Einstellung aber erstmal komplett mittig. Re+Co.


----------



## Xfighter (10. Juni 2012)

Rines schrieb:


> Hey ich habe gestern mal mein 2.0 getestet und wollte mal fragn wie ihr euer setup habt. Habe den Double Barrel genau so eingestellt wie von Cane creek empfohlen. Aber fands noch ein bisschen zu straff. Habe dann die highspeed ein wenig rausgenommen. Wie kommt ihr zurecht. Auch die Gabel ist mit meinen 73kg nackig etwas" straff". Habe die Einstellung aber erstmal komplett mittig. Re+Co.



ok, erst musst du checken ob du dein sag richtig eingestellt hast, dann weist du ob es zu straff ist wegen der daempfer einheit oder ob die federn zu hart sind.


----------



## Rines (10. Juni 2012)

Joa kenne mich schon ein wenig aus. Bin erst einmal Gefahren mit dem Rad. Wollte nur mal hören wie die anderen es so empfinden. Muss mich mal richtig daran setzen. Weil bei yt hieß es ja die Federn passen aufs Gewicht ;-) deswegen bin ich einfach mal mit dem Basis setup los.


----------



## Xfighter (10. Juni 2012)

Rines schrieb:


> Joa kenne mich schon ein wenig aus. Bin erst einmal Gefahren mit dem Rad. Wollte nur mal hören wie die anderen es so empfinden. Muss mich mal richtig daran setzen. Weil bei yt hieß es ja die Federn passen aufs Gewicht ;-) deswegen bin ich einfach mal mit dem Basis setup los.



wir koennen dir aber nicht helfen wenn wir nicht wissen ob die federn zu hart sind under nur der daempfer zu straff eingestellt, plus das ist ein DH race bike die sind oefters ziemlich straff eingestellt.


----------



## Rines (10. Juni 2012)

Joa was heisst hilfe.... bin ja nicht ratlos. Wollte nurmal eure erfahrungen hören. Mein Setup muss ich eh selber finden. Aber muss erstmal das Rad kennenlernen. Davor hatte ich das alte Demo. Das fuhr wesentlich Linearer und "rauschte" eher durch den Federweg...(Wenn man das so sagen kann)
Und das hatte ich auch mit einer wesentlich anderen Geo aufgebaut (Flacherer Vorbau und Lenker und so kram)


----------



## fntms (16. Juli 2012)

Hi, kann mir einer sagen, an welche Stelle dieser Ring im Steuersatz beim Tues 2011/2012 kommt?

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5095/Foto 16.07.12 22 00 17.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (17. Juli 2012)

Das müsste unter den Deckel kommen. Über das obere lager.


----------



## Xfighter (18. Juli 2012)

hab ihr auch eine spalte von etwa 1 mm zwischen dem Deckel und der Lagerschale?


----------



## Rines (18. Juli 2012)

Jop, YT sagt wäre normal. Dachte erst da käme ne Dichtlippe rein. Aber alles Ok!


----------



## integra (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem 2011 TUES in Größe S bei 1,70m Körpergröße ?? Wäre schön wenn jemand mir ne Empfehlung geben kann, ob bei der Körpergröße, doch M besser passt........


Ich weiss, YT empfiehlt Größe S bis 1,74m....kann in der Praxis ja anderst aussehen !!!

Gruß


----------



## Xfighter (25. Juli 2012)

kommt auf denn Geschmack an, ich bin 1.70 groß und habe ein 2012 tues 2.0 in S und bin Komplett damit zufrieden. aber als ich denn 2012 Tues probiert habe (gleicher rahmen wie 2011) fand ich das Cockpit unangenehm, und etwas eng. ich würde dir raten es auszuprobieren, du kannst zu YT in Forchheim fahren um die bikes auszuprobieren.

MFG 

Xfighter


----------



## Kottenbutter (3. September 2012)

Hallo, würde gerne in mein Tues 2011 Fr eine Doppelbrücke bauen. Ich brauche nun einen Steuersatz der durchgehend 1 1/8 hat und keinen Tapered sowie ich ihn jetzt habe. Haben auch schon mit YT gesprochen, die allerdings keinen passenden Steuersatz haben und verkaufen. Hatte vielleicht von euch einer eine Lösung welchem Steuersatz man kaufen kann ?  Danke.....


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (5. September 2012)

So wieder ein neuer yt'ler habe mir heut einen gebrauchten tues dh 2011 rahmen gekauft, allerdings ohne dämpfer! Habe mir dann gleich noch eine 241mm fix dhx 5.0 dämpfer gekauft! Allerdings brauch ich noch dämpferbuchsen! Könnt ihr mir helfen oder kann mal jemand messen? Habe die teile halt noch nicht zuhaus und möcht nicht wirklich so lange mit den buchsen warten wollt wenn denn alles möglichst schnell zusammen haben! Darum bin ich bissl auf eure hilfe angewiesen! 

Zum bike selbst könnt ihr euch schon freuen es wird nen schôner custom aufbau und hoffe unter 17kg! Lrs baue ich mir selbst allerdings habe ich noc keine vorstellung welche farben! Felgen werden alex rims supra 30 mit hope pro 2 evo naben, dt revolution speichen und pro lock nippels! Das ganze sollte bissl über 1700g wiegen dann! Der rahmen ist von werk aus anodisiert wurde also nicht gelackt und ist in so nem titanblau etwa!


----------



## Kottenbutter (5. September 2012)

buchsenmaße: 22mm breit und eine Bohrung (für den Bolzen) von 8mm durchmesser


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (5. September 2012)

Vielen dank! Super typ!


----------



## JoJo1963 (5. September 2012)

Kottenbutter schrieb:


> Hallo, würde gerne in mein Tues 2011 Fr eine Doppelbrücke bauen. Ich brauche nun einen Steuersatz der durchgehend 1 1/8 hat und keinen Tapered sowie ich ihn jetzt habe. Haben auch schon mit YT gesprochen, die allerdings keinen passenden Steuersatz haben und verkaufen. Hatte vielleicht von euch einer eine Lösung welchem Steuersatz man kaufen kann ? Danke.....


 
Hallo,hatte das gleiche Problem bei YT angerufen die haben mir sofort
1 1/8 zoll zugeschickt Hausmarke Division ich glaube nur der passt wirklich.Hat so cirka 39 euro gekostet,denn alten unteren teil vorsichtig ausgeschlagen neuen unteren eingepresst fertig obere teil kann verbleiben.
Als hilfsmittel habe ich eine M20 Gewindestange, gedrehte passende unterlegscheiben und 2 Muttern verwendet(zum eipressen)mit fett versteht sich.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Vg Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (5. September 2012)

So habe noch ein technische frage! Mein dhx 5.0 dämpfer hat eine 350iger federverbaut! Die wird bei meinem kampfgewicht von nackigen 71kg sicher zu weich sein oder?! Könnte gerad noch eine 400ter titan feder bekommen, meint ihr die würde passen mit meinem gewicht?!


----------



## ale2812 (5. September 2012)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> So habe noch ein technische frage! Mein dhx 5.0 dämpfer hat eine 350iger federverbaut! Die wird bei meinem kampfgewicht von nackigen 71kg sicher zu weich sein oder?! Könnte gerad noch eine 400ter titan feder bekommen, meint ihr die würde passen mit meinem gewicht?!



schwer zu sagen, kommt drauf an wie du unterwegs bist. ich fahre eine 450er bei 79kg nackig. am besten wäre natürlich erstmal mit stahl zu testen, bevor du in Ti kaufst... die entscheidung kann auch keiner für dich fällen, da keiner weiß wie gut oder schlecht du fährst und wie sich für dich ein guter hinterbau anzufühlen hat.


----------



## XCosser (5. September 2012)

achtung! nim am besten die buchsen und Gleitlager von Huber die halten ewig und gehen super geschmeidig!und nem das wekzeug zum ein und Ausbau der Gleitlager dazu! damit ist alles easy! ich fahr die GL-BU´s schon seit Jahren und bin voll zufrieden!


----------



## vaya1989 (5. September 2012)

Hi hab heut an meinem neuen tues eine druckstelle gefunden 

Unterrohr zwischen kurbel und wippenhalterung 
So gross wie ein cent und vlt 1 mm tief ...

Das rad ist neu
Seht ihr da eine gefahr zwecks rahmeninstabilitaet ? 
Reklamieren oder einfach weiterfahren ? 
Der kerl am telefon meinte es duerfte nichts ausmachen 
.


----------



## ale2812 (5. September 2012)

vaya1989 schrieb:


> Hi hab heut an meinem neuen tues eine druckstelle gefunden
> 
> Unterrohr zwischen kurbel und wippenhalterung
> So gross wie ein cent und vlt 1 mm tief ...
> ...



ein bild wäre ganz gut.


----------



## vaya1989 (5. September 2012)

Erkennt man auf den bildern kaum ist also wirklich klein 
Lack ist auch in ordnung ... Gleicht einem leichten fingerabdruck ..
Kann ich dir ein bild per mail schicken hab keinen pc zurhand und bin mit dem handy on ... :/
Der typ von yt hat die bilder gesehen und meinte da muss ich mir keine sorgen machen


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. September 2012)

> Der typ von yt hat die bilder gesehen und meinte da muss ich mir keine sorgen machen


Warum fragst du dann noch hier und in einem anderen Thread? Wenn jemand Ahnung von den Rahmen hat, dann YT. Wenn du unbedingt einen makellosen Rahmen haben willst, musst du eben auf Garantie/Gewährleistung bestehen. Aber was du letztlich tust, musst du schon selbst wissen...


----------



## ale2812 (5. September 2012)

es ist wohl kaum eine schlechte idee, sich noch weitere meinungen einzuholen, besonders unter der berücksichtigung, dass YT wohl auch keine lust auf eine reklamation hat. ob ein umtausch den ganzen stress wert ist, muss er selber entscheiden, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. September 2012)

Die Idee ist vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber die Umsetzung. Ferndiagnose ohne Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaya1989 (5. September 2012)

also jetzt hab ich nen pc hier nochmal fotos


rahmen liegt jetzt schon im auto werde morgen denke ich zu yt fahren wenn der chef nix dagegen hat und die sollen sichs mal anschaun 

am liebsten wär mir natürlich am besten recht schnell n neuer rahmen und wenn das nicht relativ fix realisiert werden kann wenigstens n preisnachlass oder andere boni ... 

was meint ihr ?


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. September 2012)

Das ist aus technischer Sicht absolut kein Problem. Allerdings ist es eben ein Neurad, da kann ich schon verstehen, dass man sich etwas ärgert. Kannst ja mal nach Ersatzschaltaugen oder so fragen, aber die winzige Delle wär mir nichtmal die Anfahrt zu YT wert.


----------



## vaya1989 (5. September 2012)

naja ich geh ca 15 min von yt zur arbeit  ich bin halt der meinung dass sowas bei nem neurad des 1900 kostet nicht cool is ^^ am liebsten wär mir n neuer rahmen weil ich geh ja auch nich in einen laden und kauf ein tshirt mit nem mottenloch =P 

ich werd jetzt morgen mal mit denen reden was die meinen - und wenn se zufällig einen rahmen da haben sollen sie mir den einbauen und wenn nicht dann eben was andres zb schaltaugen federn wwi  da werden se schon was machen denk ich


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (6. September 2012)

hatte an meinem play damals auch nen lackmangel da gabs dann nen helm und handschuhe für weils mir egal war hätte aber umtauschen können


----------



## vaya1989 (6. September 2012)

nen helm ? welchen denn ? 
Geil !


Ich hab ne weichere dämpferfeder und 3 x kettenstrebenschutz bekommen 
und eine 2,5 stündige einführung und einstellung des bikes


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (6. September 2012)

denn dirt helm und ein paar handschuhe,wenn die die endabnahme richtig machen dann solte sowas wie bei mir damals nicht auftreten mittem auf dem obberrohr fette macke und staubeinschlüsse unter lack ,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaya1989 (6. September 2012)

ja aber die sin schon echt gut drauf und auch kulant  
jetzt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (14. September 2012)

Hey was kann ich im normales tues dh 2011 für innenlager fahren! 83mm breite is mir klar aber passen auch die truvativ gpx lager? Wollte eigentlch ne xtr kurbel fahren aber das wird wohl nichts! Habt ihr ne andere alternative unter 800g mit kurbel/innenlager/kettenblatt?


----------



## DerMolch (27. September 2012)

Mag wer einen 2011er Tues DH Rahmen kaufen?
Ich bin leider nicht viel zum Fahren gekommen, Zustand ist vÃ¶llig in Ordnung. Ein paar Ã¼bliche Lackplatzer.
Mit Vivid (nagelneu) fÃ¼r 650â¬


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hey leute, passt eine kettenführung für iscg05 ans tues dh 2011 ?!


----------



## XCosser (4. Oktober 2012)

@ marcel_audi_s3 ich hab in meinen 2012er tues 1.0 auch GPX lager drin sollte also bei dir auch passen! die kefü müsste auch gehen!


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (4. Oktober 2012)

MÃ¼sste oder passt?  das schon wichtig zu wissen mÃ¶cht mir nicht fÃ¼r 130â¬ ne fÃ¼hrung kaufen die nachher nicht passt :-(


----------



## sunny_biker (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo 

will mir ein YT DH-Bike zulegen, suche aber vorher noch eins in Größe S zum Probesitzen 
Würd gern wissen ob ich mit meinen 1,57m bei nem small Rahmen über das Oberrohr passe. Hat jemand Daten für mich (sind die Maße bei den Bikes gleich?) oder wohnt Nähe Augsburg / München, dass ich mal persönlich testen / sitzen kann 

Gruß,
Tanja


----------



## SKa-W (9. Oktober 2012)

Meine Freundin stellt sich aktuell mit knappen 1,60m die selbe Frage. Am Wochenende hatten wir in Wagrain die Möglichkeit auf einem 2012er Limited in M Probe zu sitzen. Wenn der Sattel komplett eingefahren ist, sollte es so halbwegs gehen. Dann kann sie sich aufjedenfall vernünftig draufsetzen und durch den negativfederweg kommt sie dann aufjedenfall mit dem Fuß flach auf den Boden. Optimal ist das natürlich nicht, aber grade bei der Größe ist es wirklich schwierig einen passenden Rahmen zu finden. Ihr aktuelles Demo 7 ist da sogar noch minimal höher. Da kommt sie, wenn sie im Sag sitzt, grade noch so halbwegs normal auf den Boden. Mit dem Tues 2.0 wirds hoffentlich besser.

Achja, die Sitzrohr und Tretlagerhöhe sollte bei allen 3 Rahmengrößen ja gleich sein.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (9. Oktober 2012)

Vorallem stösst der Hinterreifen an den Sattel wenn die stütze komplett eingefahren ist, macht definitiv kein Sinn, finde mein Ltd in M fällt schon sehr groß aus, bei der Größe von 1,60 geht meiner meinung nach nur en S Rahmen


----------



## DerMolch (9. Oktober 2012)

Da müsst ihr mal den Stefan Willared von YT fragen... Zu seinem Service gehören auch, gerade auf eure Freundinen bezogen, ganz neue Methodiken. Als beispiel dazu vor allem der, ihnen zu erzählen, für was für Ars..löcher er euch hält.
Eine ganz neue Art der Kundenbindung... Das ganze findet vorzugsweise in völlig zugesoffenem Kopf statt.
Probierts mal aus, ist voll gut *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (9. Oktober 2012)

da will ich aber mehr hören


----------



## SKa-W (9. Oktober 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Vorallem stösst der Hinterreifen an den Sattel wenn die stütze komplett eingefahren ist, macht definitiv kein Sinn, finde mein Ltd in M fällt schon sehr groß aus, bei der Größe von 1,60 geht meiner meinung nach nur en S Rahmen



Das mit dem M Rahmen meinte ich ja nur, weil der Rahmen zum Probesitzen ein M war, die Sitzhöhe bei allen 3 Rahmen aber gleich ist und es deswegen wohl ein S Rahmen wird. Aber die Sache mit der komplett eingefahrenen Sattelstütze hab ich noch garnicht bedacht.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. Oktober 2012)

als mein Ltd ankam hab ich es zusammengeschraubt und erstmal die Sattelstange gekürzt, hab dann nach Gefühl die Stattelhöhe eingestellt, beim ersten drop als der Hinterbau komplett eingefedert ist gabs en ekliges Geräusch und schöne Striemen am Sattel


----------



## jezz (12. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich habe bei meinem TuEs 2011 alle Lager gewechselt und bei der Gelegenheit gleich den Rahmen entlackt und eloxiert. Das Ergebnis ist super geworden. Heute wieder alle zusammengebaut aber leider ist dabei ein  Problem entstanden. 
Am Hinterbau, wo der obere und der untere Teil Hinten mit den kleinen Kugellagern Verbunden ist, hab ich nun ein Spiel. Ich kann mir nicht erklären was ich falsch gemacht habe. an der Verbindung ist jeweils eine Unterlegscheibe verbaut. Das spiel ist Axial und ca 0,5mm.

Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte ? die Unterlegscheiben sind jeweils auch auf der Innenseite verbaut, gab es auf der Außenseite auch noch eine Scheibe oder etwas das ich verpeilt habe ?  Im Prinzip ist da hinten ja nur: jeweils 2 kleine Lager je Seite,jeweils eine Unterlegscheibe, ein Bolzen der den oberen und den unteren Teil des Hinterbaus verbindet und die Schrauben, die das Ganze dann noch zusammen halten.

Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr froh


----------



## Hirschwgt (13. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir das


----------



## jezz (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Hirschwgt,

das sieht schonmal super aus, jedoch scheint es bei mir etwas ander montiert gewesen zu sein. Position 10 und 11 ist die Torx-Schraube und eine Art Unterlegscheibe mit Senkung. Diese beiden Teile werden ja jeweils an beiden Seiten von außen in den Bolzen 19 geschraubt. Nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen ist noch eine weitere Distanz/Unterlegscheibe die jeweils noch innen an den Kugellagern 20 Montiert waren. Grund für die Scheiben ist, dass die gepressten Lager ( 20) nicht an beiden Seiten Plan mit dem unteren Teil des Hinterbaus abschließen. Die Zeichnung scheint so leider nicht komplett zu sein, an anderen Stellen fehlen auch Unterlegscheiben. 

Hat jemand der selbst schonmal den Hinterbau zerlegt hat einen Tip für mich oder Kann beschreiben in welcher Reihenfolge er wieder zusammen gebaut hat ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## ale2812 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hirschwgt schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das





danke dafür! sowas hätte ich schon nen paar mal gebraucht 

 @jezz: bin erst am donnerstag wieder am bike und könnte mal nachsehen


----------



## jezz (15. Dezember 2012)

@ale2812: das wäre super, bisher habe ich noch keine Lösung. Danke


----------



## jezz (16. Dezember 2012)

nochmal ein update:

habe jetzt ein weiteres Tues DH von 11 montiert und habe das gleiche problem... als würde noch eine Distanzscheibe fehlen ... ich weiss nicht mehr weiter, was ist denn mit den leuten die schonmal den Hinterbau gewechselt haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (16. Dezember 2012)

wend dich einfach mal an YT selber. könntest du mal bilder vom eloxierten rahmen online stellen?


----------



## jezz (17. Dezember 2012)

ja das ist mein nächster plan, jedoch machen mir aktuell meine Arbeitszeiten einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ich versuche heute Abend mal Bilder von den Bikes zu machen und werde sie dann Online stellen.


----------



## lhampe (27. Dezember 2012)

@_jezz_
BezÃ¼glich Hinterbau vom Tues. Ich habe gerade mein Tues 2.0 auseinander. Das Lager Nr 20 mit der Bezeichnung 398V ist wohl ein Speziallager mit verlÃ¤ngerten Innenring. MaÃe  8 x 19 x 10/11 (d x D x B). Was hast Du denn fÃ¼r ein Lager genommen nach dem Eloxieren oder hast Du die alten wieder eingepresst?

Wo hast Du denn eloxieren lassen?

@Hirschwgt

Hast Du so eine schÃ¶ne Explosionsdarstellung auch vom Tues2.0?

YT hat beim 2.0 noch ein anderes kostspielieges Lager (3903, ca. 35â¬!) eingebaut. Da erhÃ¶hen sich die Kosten fÃ¼r das Rahmenlackieren ungeahnt.


----------



## jezz (28. Dezember 2012)

habe neue eingepresst, waren so weit ich das beurteilen kann standart lager die mir ein kollege aus seinem betrieb besorgt hat. im direkten vergleich konnte ich keinen unterschied sehen. 

eloxiert hat für mich easyelox, wirklich saubere Arbeit !


----------



## Hirschwgt (28. Dezember 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> @_jezz_
> Bezüglich Hinterbau vom Tues. Ich habe gerade mein Tues 2.0 auseinander. Das Lager Nr 20 mit der Bezeichnung 398V ist wohl ein Speziallager mit verlängerten Innenring. Maße  8 x 19 x 10/11 (d x D x B). Was hast Du denn für ein Lager genommen nach dem Eloxieren oder hast Du die alten wieder eingepresst?
> 
> Wo hast Du denn eloxieren lassen?
> ...



Nein leider nicht, bekommst du aber von yt hab ich für mein wicked 160 auch bekommen einfach per E-Mail anfragen


----------



## demiano (30. Dezember 2012)

[email protected],

da ich selbst mit dem gedanken spiele mir ein tues zuzulegen, möchte ich euch fragen, bis zu welcher größe ihr das large (608 oberrohrlänge) empfehlen könnt. 
bin 1,96m und fürchte, dass dies schon knapp werden könnte.

vielen dank im voraus!

demian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiTz0 (18. Januar 2013)

Servus Leute,

auch wenn es hier nicht wirklich reinpasst fand ich keinen besseren platz und einen neues Thema will ich wegen der kurzen frage nicht aufmachen, das lohnt nicht 

Ich fahre mir heute abend ein Tues von 2009 anschauen. 
Auf den Fotos sieht sieht alles nach normalen gebrauchsspuren aus und laut verkäufer sind alle parts im guten zustand. (Sattel und Pedale sind nicht dabei)

Was würdet ihr sagen kann man dafür MAX geben!?

Gruss


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (18. Januar 2013)

denke nicht mehr als 600-800 wenn es gut dasteht und eventuell höherwertige teile verbaut sind ,


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Januar 2013)

RiTz0 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> auch wenn es hier nicht wirklich reinpasst fand ich keinen besseren platz und einen neues Thema will ich wegen der kurzen frage nicht aufmachen, das lohnt nicht
> 
> ...



was kam raus? gekauft? how much?


----------



## RiTz0 (21. Januar 2013)

habe es für 800 mitgenommen. 

Es war bis auf typische lackschädCHEN ;-) in einem Super Zustand. 

Der Verkäufer ist 2 Rad mechaniker und versicherte mir das es immer gewartet wurde.


Gruss


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (21. Januar 2013)

das is doch ok


----------



## B.Scheuert (21. Januar 2013)

RiTz0 schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer ist 2 Rad mechaniker


Und das, obwohl YT als Direktversand doch angeblich der Tod der Händler/Zweiradmechaniker vor Ort ist!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Januar 2013)

Skandal!


----------



## RiTz0 (22. Januar 2013)

Was mir grad aufgefallen ist das die Dämpfer Bolzen/Schrauben und öfters benutzt wurden und schon recht rund sind. Habe Grade mal bei yt angefragt und die wollen 10 pro Bolzen, ist der Preis ok oder gibt es noch eine günstigere Möglichkeit ?! 

Gruß


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (22. Januar 2013)

ist die frage ob spezielle schraube oder standard ware


----------



## Okorider (8. März 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

habe mir diesen Winter eine Tues 2.0 2012 zugelegt. Kann mir jemand sagen was die Jungs von YT für Boxxerfedern (Farben) und beim dem Stoy für Federhärten für die verschiedenen Rahmengrößen verbauen? Ich fahre einen M Rahmen bei 82 kg ohne Klammotten. 

Hätte bisher nicht die Möglichkeit das Bike testen aber ein meinem letzten Bike (kein YT) mit Rahmengröße M war eine gelbe drin. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (9. März 2013)

standart (rot) bei allen rahmengrößen, federhärten findest du auf der homepage unter geometrie


----------



## Baxter75 (15. März 2013)

Okorider schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe mir diesen Winter eine Tues 2.0 2012 zugelegt. Kann mir jemand sagen was die Jungs von YT für Boxxerfedern (Farben) und beim dem Stoy für Federhärten für die verschiedenen Rahmengrößen verbauen? Ich fahre einen M Rahmen bei 82 kg ohne Klammotten.
> 
> ...



falls du noch nicht fündig geworden bist ..für den Stoy brauchst du ne 275iger Feder ..für die Boxxer bräuchtest du ne blaue Feder ( 81-90kg )


----------



## Okorider (15. März 2013)

Ok werd mich mal umsehen.

Danke euch.


----------



## mystic83 (16. März 2013)

Check aber zuerst mal die rote Feder! Den meisten passt sie bis bis über 85kg! Ich fands Grenzwertig bei mir (83kg) aber ich mag lieber ein straffes Fahrwerk hab mit der blauen Feder jetzt irgendwo zwischen 20 und 25% sag. Aber das passt mir so!


----------



## Baxter75 (16. März 2013)

was man ja auch nich vergessen darf ,das ne neue Feder ja auch noch etwas weicher wird und dann könnte sie evt nich mehr passen ...

mal was anderes ..hat schon mal einer die Lager vom steuersatz gewechselt ,wenn ja .. habt ihr die Lager einzeln irgend wo geordert oder nur komplett bei YT ?????


----------



## lhampe (16. März 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> was man ja auch nich vergessen darf ,das ne neue Feder ja auch noch etwas weicher wird und dann könnte sie evt nich mehr passen ...
> 
> mal was anderes ..hat schon mal einer die Lager vom steuersatz gewechselt ,wenn ja .. habt ihr die Lager einzeln irgend wo geordert oder nur komplett bei YT ?????


Da hat sich YT was ganz dolles einfallen lassen und was spezielles bauen lassen. Zur Zeit bekommst Du das nur bei YT. Es soll das Lager demnächst auch bei Acros geben. Ich glaube die 2013er Modelle haben das. Wann es das zu kaufen gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Baxter75 (16. März 2013)

die 2013er haben den acros drin,das weiß ich .. es is eigendlich auch ne frechheit ,die Kunden einfach zu binden ,damit sie ja diverse ersaztteile bei YT bestellen ,, so viel zum günstigen direkt versender 


die könnten auch mal diverse ersatzteile auf ihrer HP inkl der preise veröffendlichen ...man kann ja nur bei den günstigen Schaltaugen gucken 
es muss doch irgend wie möglich sein ,die lager irgend wo anders her zubekommen ,YT läßt ja sicherlich nich noch extra Lager fertigen


----------



## mystic83 (16. März 2013)

Toll wäre wenn alles in den neuen tues 2.0 tech thread im ddd unterforum downhill gepostet wird!


----------



## Baxter75 (16. März 2013)

mystic83 schrieb:


> Toll wäre wenn alles in den neuen tues 2.0 tech thread im ddd unterforum downhill gepostet wird!



habs noch nicht gewußt ,das es nen aktuellen gibt ..man sollte da evt das 2012 modell mit einbeziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basle (17. März 2013)

Wie isn eigentlich die einbaulänge vom dämpfer im 2011er tues? Und hat schon jemand nen ccdb eingebaut bzw erfahrungen damit?


----------



## ale2812 (17. März 2013)

basle schrieb:


> Wie isn eigentlich die einbaulänge vom dämpfer im 2011er tues? Und hat schon jemand nen ccdb eingebaut bzw erfahrungen damit?



240mm


----------



## Marcel_Worbs (21. März 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich fahre ein Tues von 2011.
Also das Problem ist mein Hinterbau hat auf einmal spiel !!! 
was soll ich tun 

MfG Marcel


----------



## Thiel (21. März 2013)

Lager wechseln.


----------



## Marcel_Worbs (22. März 2013)

ja wie viel kosten die und wo bekomme ich die her


----------



## Baxter75 (22. März 2013)

Lager ausbauen ,evt stehen nummern drauf oder halt messen ..
hier zb gibts lager 
http://www.riderzone.de/index.php/c...-Lager.html?XTCsid=iq8s6p8i8ig1eded9priv5et24

http://www.toxoholics.de/ENDURO-BEARINGS/#204


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastFlip (24. März 2013)

Hi,

Does anybody know the shock measurements i need for an Tues 2011 size M.?
I already did read something about 241mm length, is that the 'same' as 240mm?


----------



## basle (24. März 2013)

Yeah it is. 241x76 is the size you need


----------



## fastFlip (24. März 2013)

thank you, and what spring is recommended for someone that weight about 65kg?


----------



## ale2812 (24. März 2013)

i would recommend 350 lbs. that is also what YT places in the small frame.


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
hat von euch schon einer in den Stoy eine Cane Creek Feder verbaut?


----------



## dawitt (5. Mai 2013)

ja, passt!


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (5. Mai 2013)

dawitt schrieb:


> ja, passt!



Danke,
ich wusste schon das es geht (Habe die Suchfuntion benutzt  ), nur wollte ich mal wissen wie eure Erfahrungen damit sind. Speziell beim TuEs 2.0. Da ja anscheinend die BOS Federn nicht lieferbar sind.


----------



## Kottenbutter (6. Mai 2013)

Hier mein Tues Custom. Steht zum Verkauf. Wenn jemand interesse hat, oder jemanden kennt, der eins sucht, bitte melden.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/164518-young-talent-industries-yt-tues-custom-2011-m


----------



## ale2812 (7. Mai 2013)

sehr cool!

gib mal bitte kurzes feedback zum CCDB, ich empfinde den standard Vivid als unterdämpft im HSC bereich. wie ist da dein eindruck mit dem dämpfer?


----------



## Kottenbutter (7. Mai 2013)

Im gegensatz zum CCDB hatte ich mit dem Vivid sehr große Probleme. Aus dem Grund habe ich ihn auch gewechselt. Immer wieder hatte ich Luft im Dämpfer oder undichtigkeit des Dämpfers.....CCDB läuft einfach nur Spitzenmäßig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom- (9. Juni 2013)

was würdet ihr mir für eine federhärte hinten am dämpfer empfehlen bei 64 kilo `? hab aktuell ne 500 er drinne scheint aber bischen zu hart zu sein danke schon mal


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Juni 2013)

Edit: Die Frage steht auch hier.


----------



## ale2812 (10. Juni 2013)

auch schön, dass du immer noch nicht gelernt hast, deinen rahmen zu erwähnen... 

ich nehme mal an 64 kg nackt? je nachdem wie schnell du unterwegs bist, würde ich 350-400 schätzen.


----------



## RiTz0 (16. Juni 2013)

Servus !

kann mir einer sagen ob an dem TUES ´09 die Code 5 von ´07 oder ´09 verbaut ist? Wollte mir ein Service Kit für den Hebel besorgen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das dass Kit für ´05-´08 eher richtig aussieht als das für ´09.

kann es also sein das da die ´07 Bremse verbaut ist?

Gruss

und danke


----------



## DoMa11 (16. Juni 2013)

Hi
Hab mal ne Frage: Ich will mir bald nen neuen Dämpfer kaufen wahrscheinlich den Vivid R2C. Leider hab ich das mit der Tune noch nicht ganz verstanden. (Bin noch relativ neu)
Also jetzt die Frage .....welche Tune wäre die beste? (fahre das normale Tues)


----------



## DoMa11 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich würde dir ne 400er Feder empfehlen  hab ich auch. Wiege so um die 65kg


----------



## EddieMeduza (17. Juni 2013)

Das hängt davon ab 
Also, zumindest bei den TuEs1.0 (denn so ein Teil hab ich) ist der Vivid mit dem A-Tune verbaut. Sprich es ist schön plüschig und weich.

Wenn es Dir allerdings wie mir geht, daß Du meinst, daß der Dämpfer zu plüschig und weich ist, kannst Du auch das B Tune verwenden, sprich es wird ein ganz kleines bißchen härter. Hab einfach mal nen alten B Tunes Dämpfer aus einem anderen Radl eingebaut und nie wieder ausgebaut. 

Gruß Eddie



DoMa11 schrieb:


> Hi
> Hab mal ne Frage: Ich will mir bald nen neuen Dämpfer kaufen wahrscheinlich den Vivid R2C. Leider hab ich das mit der Tune noch nicht ganz verstanden. (Bin noch relativ neu)
> Also jetzt die Frage .....welche Tune wäre die beste? (fahre das normale Tues)


----------



## ale2812 (17. Juni 2013)

EddieMeduza schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab
> Also, zumindest bei den TuEs1.0 (denn so ein Teil hab ich) ist der Vivid mit dem A-Tune verbaut. Sprich es ist schön plüschig und weich.
> 
> Wenn es Dir allerdings wie mir geht, daß Du meinst, daß der Dämpfer zu plüschig und weich ist, kannst Du auch das B Tune verwenden, sprich es wird ein ganz kleines bißchen härter. Hab einfach mal nen alten B Tunes Dämpfer aus einem anderen Radl eingebaut und nie wieder ausgebaut.
> ...



kann ich so unterschreiben, ich finde den vivid mit dem M/L tune im HSC bereich unterdämpft. da du allerdings anfänger bist könnte der M/M tune für dich auch überdämpft sein. aber wenn du extra einen kaufst und dich schnell steigerst, würde ich dir auch M/M empfehlen. 

interessant wäre zu wissen, warum du einen neuen vivid kaufen möchtest...


----------



## DoMa11 (17. Juni 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> kann ich so unterschreiben, ich finde den vivid mit dem M/L tune im HSC bereich unterdämpft. da du allerdings anfänger bist könnte der M/M tune für dich auch überdämpft sein. aber wenn du extra einen kaufst und dich schnell steigerst, würde ich dir auch M/M empfehlen.
> 
> interessant wäre zu wissen, warum du einen neuen vivid kaufen möchtest...



Also das hat mit YT zu tun. Ich hab mir vor ca. nem Jahr das TuEs bestellt. Leider konnte YT lange zeit nicht liefern. Naja irgendwann kam mein TuEs dann doch. Statt einem Kage Dämpfer, der normaler weise drinne gewesen wäre, war ein Vivid Air eingebaut. Ich bin den Air öfter gefahren konnte mich aber nicht mit ihm anfreunden  kp warum. Und nun möchte ich mir den Vivid hohlen vielleicht auch den Kage  mal sehen wie das so mit dem Geld ist  (Bin Schüler=dauer pleite  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoMa11 (17. Juni 2013)

Noch mal wegen der Tune. Würde also eine M/L tune gut passen (bin mehr so der fluffige typ  )
LG Dominik


----------



## ale2812 (17. Juni 2013)

schau mal auf deinen vivid air (falls noch zur hand) und les dort diese kleinen rot/blauen kästchen ab:





hier sind sie ganz unten zu sehen.


----------



## DoMa11 (17. Juni 2013)

Da stand ML 

Bin mal nen vivid mit ner tune MH gefahren....war nix für mich


----------



## DoMa11 (17. Juni 2013)

Also auf meinem Air stand ML drauf


----------



## ale2812 (17. Juni 2013)

versuch mal zu beschreiben, was dich gestört hat. ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, was ich unter einem fluffigen fahrstil verstehen soll


----------



## DoMa11 (17. Juni 2013)

Bin im beschreiben schlecht  also wenn ich volle kanne über wurzeln oder steinfelder schredder, federt der dämpfer mir einfach zu hart ein/aus. (ich hab die richtige feder härte und hab ihn so gut es ging richtig eingestellt) Oft hüpfe ich auch nen paar cm von den Pedalen hoch und lande meist nicht mehr auf den Pedalen. 
Fluffig ist für mich wenn man leicht über die Wurzeln und Steinfelder hinweg fegt....würde ich jetzt mal so sagen 

Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht mit meiner Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (17. Juni 2013)

ne nerven tust du kein stück, dafür ist so ein forum ja da und die fragen sind berechtigt.

meine einschätzung ist folgende:
der vivid air ist ein extrem guter dämpfer, der auch ziemlich gut zum tues 1 passen dürfte (habe allerdings keine eigenen erfahrungen). deine unzufriedenheit würde ich  zu 100% auf deine unwissenheit bzgl. der auswirkungen der einstellungen schieben! klingt zwar hart, aber wenn dich der hinterbau von den pedalen schleudert, machst du eine menge falsch. ich würde dir daher erstmal ans herz legen, dich hier einzulesen:
http://www.downhill-board.com/61208-begriffserklaerungen-fahrwerkeinstellungen.html
wenn fragen aufkommen, stell sie ruhig hier.

falls du den vivid air noch hast, würde ich ihn definitv behalten. falls du ihn nicht mehr hast, musst du dir auch dadrüber im klaren sein, dass du mit der falschen einstellung genauso unzufrieden mit dem coil vivid sein wirst (erstmal unabhängig von tune)


----------



## DoMa11 (17. Juni 2013)

Ja cool danke  ich lese mich mal rein  den Air hab ich nicht mehr. Vielleicht hole ich mir auch den Kage der ist vielleicht auch besser für anfänger. (bin den auch schon gefahren und fand ihn klasse  )
Noch mal Vielen Danke


----------



## hergie (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich brauche an meinem Tues (2011) neue Dämpferbuchsen. Dachte da an Huberbuchsen, hat damit jemand Erfahrung im Tues? Man liest ja nur gutes über die Teile. 

Hat jemand zufällig die Maße parrat? Hab das Bike gerade nicht hier zum ausmessen. 

Danke!


----------



## lhampe (20. Juni 2013)

Huber Bushings kann ich nur empfehlen. Einfach anschreiben mit den Buchsenmaßen.


----------



## ale2812 (20. Juni 2013)

hergie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



22,2 mm

gibts bei bike components für 8,95


----------



## hergie (21. Juni 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> 22,2 mm
> 
> gibts bei bike components für 8,95



oben und unten also die gleiche größe?


----------



## ale2812 (21. Juni 2013)

hergie schrieb:


> oben und unten also die gleiche größe?



Ja. Hab extra nochmal die Email rausgekramt, in der mir die Buchsenmaße von YT mitgeteilt wurden.


----------



## hergie (23. Juni 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Ja. Hab extra nochmal die Email rausgekramt, in der mir die Buchsenmaße von YT mitgeteilt wurden.


----------



## hergie (1. Juli 2013)

Ich nochmal. 

Ich brauche eine neues Lager an meinem Tues 2011. (Lager 14 auf dem angehängten Bild). Leider konnte ich kein passendes finden. Die Maße sind 22x37x9mm. Habe bei BMX Tretlagern geschaut und nichts gefunden, bzw. nur welche mit anderen Lagerschalen welche von der Einbaubreite nicht passen. Ein Händler konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Selbst nur die Lager konnte ich im Internet in den benötigten Maßen nicht finden. 
Eine EMail an YT wurde folgend beantwortet, war demnach auch keine Hilfe.



> Hallo Florian,
> 
> das innen (tret)-lager bekommst Du im Zubehörhandel als komplette Lagereinheit.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Grüße und Danke, 

Flo


----------



## ale2812 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich würde YT einfach mal nach einen Namen, Internetseite, Link eines Zubehörhändlers fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2013)

@hergie 

bei YT sollten sie doch aber wissen ,was für ein Innen/Tretlager sie verbaut haben .....


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2013)

gucke hier mal nach ..da solltest du die info bekommen ,die du brauchst 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472975&page=9


----------



## hergie (1. Juli 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @hergie
> 
> bei YT sollten sie doch aber wissen ,was für ein Innen/Tretlager sie verbaut haben .....



Die Antwort auf die Frage möchte ich gar nicht wissen 

Ich habe mittlerweile passende Lager bei Toxoholics gefunden.


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2013)

hergie schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf die Frage möchte ich gar nicht wissen
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile passende Lager bei Toxoholics gefunden.



ok,dachte du wolltest es komplett wechseln


----------



## XCosser (2. Juli 2013)

nimm die von huber-bushings.comhttp://huber-bushings.com/ die fahr ich im tues und auch in meinen anderen bikes schon seit 2 jahren und musste noch nicht ein mal neue rein machen!


----------



## david85 (8. August 2013)

Welche Größe einbaubuchsen braucht man fur das vivid dämpfer?

Danke!


----------



## XCosser (8. August 2013)

Abmaße:
1/2 Zoll x 1/2 Zoll


----------



## david85 (8. August 2013)

Das macht dan 25.4mm?

Danke!


----------



## XCosser (9. August 2013)

ca. innen 12.55mm ausen 15,25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david85 (9. August 2013)

mmmm... Normalerweise werde Die dimensionering mit beispielweise M8 X 25.4mm angegeben?

Entschuldigung fur den qualität meiner deutsch, und danke fur den hilfe!


----------



## XCosser (9. August 2013)

wir reden doch jetzt von den Lagerbuchsen im Dämpferauge?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



die hat Innen 12,7mm; Außen 15mm; 12,7mm breit


----------



## david85 (9. August 2013)

ahaa, nein, ich meine die buchsen fur das dämpfer in rahmen ein zu bauen...


----------



## XCosser (9. August 2013)

ach so ok das tues hat 22mm Dämpfer Aufnahme an beiden seiten die Buchsen die du suchen musst sind 22.2x8mm!
Die Z.B.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24675_Einbaubuchsen-fuer-Federbeine-8mm-Monarch--Vivid--Ario-ab-Modell-2010-.html
da kannst du bei der Bestellung aus 32 varianten Wählen, du brauchst 22,2mm.

P.s. brauchst du Buchsen weil dein Dämpfer bein einfedern Knackt/klappert?


----------



## david85 (9. August 2013)

Nein brauchen buchsen weil ich ein rahmen bekommen werde mit keinen dämpfer...

Ist das ein bekanntes probleme, das knacken? Ich habe ein dhx rc4 in meiner sx trail 2010, der knackt auch ein bisschen, ich glaube das ist ganz normal.. Von der shimstack oder zugstufe glaube ich.

In jeden fall, danke fur die schnelle antworten!


----------



## XCosser (9. August 2013)

nein kein Problem. ich dachte nur du hast ein tues mit RS kage von 2012. die brechen früher oder später an der Kolbenstange wenn sie einmal Knacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david85 (9. August 2013)

okidoki.

Und glaubst du ein M rahmen seit OK fur 1m83?


----------



## XCosser (9. August 2013)

klar, Fahr selber ne M bei 1.80m fährt sich super, es größer ist eh sinnlos da würde das bike zwar ruhiger liegen wegen des längeren Radstands aber die Verspieltheit würde verloren gehen!


----------



## Hirschwgt (9. August 2013)

XCosser schrieb:


> nein kein Problem. ich dachte nur du hast ein tues mit RS kage von 2012. die brechen früher oder später an der Kolbenstange wenn sie einmal Knacken!



Hä mir ist das passiert ^^ konnte aber kein knacken feststellen ist das ein bekanntes Problem ? Und gibts Abhilfe ? Bekomme nächste woche nen neuen kage und dann gehts nach saalbach nich das ich da Probleme bekomme 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## XCosser (11. August 2013)

soll beim kage öfter vorkommen. yt weiß Bescheid und tauscht die teile ohne weiteres. ob die die neuen kage Modell verstärkt haben weiss ich nicht.ich fahr jetzt den neuen 13 er vivid. wan genau bis in saalbach?


----------



## david85 (11. August 2013)

Weisst jemand oder ein 240mm vivid das selbe länge hat wie ein 241 mm? Rock shox hat nur der 240 mm, also glaube ich sie sagen 240 mm weil das mehr einfach ist? Entschuldigung fur den qualität meiner deutsch, ich spreche niederlandisch.


----------



## Hirschwgt (11. August 2013)

XCosser schrieb:


> soll beim kage öfter vorkommen. yt weiß Bescheid und tauscht die teile ohne weiteres. ob die die neuen kage Modell verstärkt haben weiss ich nicht.ich fahr jetzt den neuen 13 er vivid. wan genau bis in saalbach?



Wir sind vom 21. Bis 25. In saalbach



Gesendet von meinem KFTT mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DH1 (12. August 2013)

kann mir jemand nochmal die Dämpfermaße vom YT Tues 2.0 sagen
steht hier bestimmt irgendwo wollte aber nicht alles durchsucken ...
Danke !


----------



## Baxter75 (12. August 2013)

DH1 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand nochmal die Dämpfermaße vom YT Tues 2.0 sagen
> steht hier bestimmt irgendwo wollte aber nicht alles durchsucken ...
> Danke !



was das 2.0 angeht ..musste hier mal gucken 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624662


----------



## david85 (21. August 2013)

Ich habe mit mein rahmen eine hinterradachse mit zwei spacer bekommen... Ein fur unten die schraube, aber die andere?

Entschuldigung fur den qualität meiner deutsch, ich spreche niederlandisch


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. August 2013)

der zweite ist für hier rein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david85 (22. August 2013)

wo muss die blaue ring gehen?





Danke!


----------



## david85 (22. August 2013)

Noch ein frage: was fur größe steuersatz braucht man? mein tapered steuersatz ist zu klein... Danke!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (27. August 2013)

Die sind doch zum kontern da oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Mithras (27. August 2013)

da müssen Ringe auf die Achse ... hab mich schon gefragt, warum ich locker 3mm Luft habe, seit mein 2010er Hinterbau gegen nen 2012er getauscht wurde...


----------



## david85 (28. August 2013)

Zu kontern? hmmm ich verstehe es nicht... Und das steuersatz: ist das unten ein 55 oder 56 mm? 56 scheint zu gross zu sein..

Danke fur deine hilfe


----------



## PlanB (28. August 2013)

ZS56 oben und unten, zumindest am 2.0.


----------



## david85 (29. August 2013)

Wenn jemand wissen muss: untere lagerschale in Tues ist 55mm einbaumaße


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (30. August 2013)

Hallo,

weiß einer von euch welche Lager beim Tues DH 2011 im Steuersatz drin sind?
Gibts dazu Angaben von YT? Maße oder so?


----------



## Baxter75 (30. August 2013)

FLOW-RIDER975 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß einer von euch welche Lager beim Tues DH 2011 im Steuersatz drin sind?
> Gibts dazu Angaben von YT? Maße oder so?



wenn du bei YT nach den lagern fragen würdest ,würden sie dir mit sicherheit sagen ,das man nich nur die Lager wechseln kann ,sondern ,das man den kompletten Steuersatz wechseln muss .. so haben sie es beim TuEs 2.0 gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (30. August 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wenn du bei YT nach den lagern fragen würdest ,würden sie dir mit sicherheit sagen ,das man nich nur die Lager wechseln kann ,sondern ,das man den kompletten Steuersatz wechseln muss .. so haben sie es beim TuEs 2.0 gesagt



Ich hab die Lager draußen und die Schalen sind noch drin also müsste das es ja rein theoretisch tun


----------



## Baxter75 (30. August 2013)

FLOW-RIDER975 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lager draußen und die Schalen sind noch drin also müsste das es ja rein theoretisch tun



wenn du sie schon draussen hast ,kannste doch selber messen


----------



## david85 (30. August 2013)

@ FLOW-rider 975

Oben 44mm einbau
Unten 55mm einbau NICHT 56mm!!!!!

Hope hat ein 55mm untere schale aber fur 1 1/8 gabeln brauchst man denn auch der Hope HS 136 adapter gabelkonus.

Acros verkauft ein 55mm untere lagerschale mit gabelkonus fur 1 1/8 und 1.5 gabelschaft.

Acros untere schale: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34915_AZ-55-ZS55-40-30--Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html

Hope: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34911_ZS55-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html

Hope gabelkonus adapter: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35713_Reduzierkonus-1-5--auf-1-1-8--.html


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (30. August 2013)

hat sich erledigt trotzdem vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (30. August 2013)

Hat das Tues DH 2011 en pressfit oder en bsa tretlager??


----------



## Baxter75 (30. August 2013)

FLOW-RIDER975 schrieb:


> Hat das Tues DH 2011 en pressfit oder en bsa tretlager??



http://www.yt-industries.com/de/service/technical-support/tues-dh-2011/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FLOW-RIDER975 (31. August 2013)

da stehen leider 4 Versionen
2 fallen raus weil ein GXP lager drin ist 
son und die anderen beiden sind für GXP und für GXP Pressfit


----------



## shorty79 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hey
Habe eine Frage wegen dem tues ltd von 2012.
Das bike hat ja das e13 The Hive Pressfit Tretlager.
Passt da nur die The Hive Kurbel, oder auch eine andere?
Danke
Gruß Shorty


----------



## gravitydoc99 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte mir wahrscheinlich ein Tues 2013 kaufen... Ich hab nur eine Frage: Kann mir jemand etwas über das Gerücht, dass die Tues Rahmen oft Risse haben oder das sich Schweißnähte auflösen? Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## yoyo (14. Oktober 2013)

Schwachsinn.


----------



## Mithras (15. Oktober 2013)

gravitydoc99 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir wahrscheinlich ein Tues 2013 kaufen... Ich hab nur eine Frage: Kann mir jemand etwas über das Gerücht, dass die Tues Rahmen oft Risse haben oder das sich Schweißnähte auflösen? Danke schonmal im Vorraus




Das gab es "vermehrt" bei den ersten Serien der 2010er Modelle, da war die Konstruktion der ich nenn es mal Druckstreben-Ableger noch asymetrisch, was zu einer höheren Belastung und häufigeren rissen/Brüchen der Kettenstreben gesorgt hat.

Bei den aktuellen Modellen wurde die Schwachstelle beseitigt, auch ist das Rohrdesign verändert worden und man liest/hört nicht mehr so oft von Problemen der Kettenstrebe.
Sicher können auch aktuelle brechen aber das kann es bei jedem Rahmen.

Hab mit den YT-Jungs aber in Sachen Kulanz echt Top Erfahrungen gemacht, hab mir ein gebrauchtes 2010er mit besagter Strebe gekauft, hab erst nach dem Kauf einen Riss bemerkt, bei Yt angerufen, Rahmen am Freitag vorbei gebracht. Am Montag hatt ich meinen Rahmen wieder mit einem komplett neuen 2012er Hinterbau, Schaltauge etc.. 4free .. obwohl ich nicht der Erstbesitzer war.


----------



## XCosser (16. Oktober 2013)

ja das Problem mit der ketten strebe ist behoben.jetzt  reisen die Schweißnähte oben bei der bremsen aufnehme und auf der Gegenseite.hatte ich erst letzte Woche bei meinem tues von 2012 hat yt ohne Probleme den hinterbau getauscht.  beim neuen ist jetzt ein Loch in der Bremsaufnahme umspannungen beim schweißen abzubauen denk ich.ich poste heute nachmittag mal ein bild von alt und neu.


----------



## gravitydoc99 (16. Oktober 2013)

ok danke für die Antworten!


----------



## XCosser (16. Oktober 2013)

hier ein bild, oben alt mit riss und unten der neue hinterbau! obs hält?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. November 2013)

Steuersatz-Problem:

2011er (wahrscheinlich DH) mit Sixpack E3 gekauft. Unterer Konus für 1 1/8 dabei. 1.5-Konus bei Sixpack gekauft und verbaut.

Gabel lässt sich nicht spielfrei einstellen oder klemmt. Alle Lager scheinen leicht (genug) zu laufen, scheinen zu passen (Augenmaß), Spreizring sitzt.

Anyone?

Merci vielmals!

AM

ps. SuFu und Google benutzt, so ist schneller 

edit: Dachte ich ...

Situation


----------



## MitchMG (3. Dezember 2013)

Tues DH von 2011, Thema Dämpfer.......

Da ich im Winter nicht so viel fahre und dieses Jahr eh kaum dazu gekommen bin wird mir langsam  Langweilig.
Mein Enduro habe ich jetzt  so gut wie fertig, jetzt wollte ich mich dem Tues widmen.
Ich hab ja den RS Vivid 5.1 drin. Eigentlich ist der ja schon sehr gut und prima abstimmbar.

Gibt es da eine Alternative die sich auch  lohnt ?  Klar habe ich beim CCDB  noch eine Einstellmöglichkeit mehr, aber lohnt es sich dafür 600,- auszugeben ? Eher nicht, vermutlich noch nicht mal nen 400,- CCDB aus dem Bikemarkt zu holen.
Ne neue Feder wollte ich allerdings eh, aus Gewichtsgründen, holen.
Deshalb auch die Überlegung direkt alles neu zu machen, wenn man ein gutes Angebot bekommt.
Aber wie gesagt, gibt es überhaupt was was besser funktionert....... und  wo sich der Preis auch lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (4. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du nichts vermisst, schei$$ auf die Marketingwelt, die dir und deinen Freunden eintrichtert, dass man immer nur das neueste Material fahren muss. Einfach radfahren und glücklich sein! 
Das schreibt dir jemand, der zwar ein DH-Rad mit absoluten High-End Komponenten fährt (weil verdammt günstig drangekommen), demnächst aber einen 2007er Dämpfer ins nagelneue Enduro schraubt. 
Warum? Weil ich das Enduro als Komplettrad ohne Laufradsatz und Dämpfer gekauft habe und erstmal das alte Material durchgefahren wird. Und v.a. weil der alte Dämpfer das gleiche kann, wie z.B. ein Vivid 5.1 bzw. Vivid RC, der mittlerweile Kage RC heißt, weil der Vivid inzwischen eine zweitufige Zugstufe bekommen hat, die ich bisher noch nie vermisst habe.


----------



## Wilson83 (8. Mai 2015)

Hi,

hab nen 2011er Tues Rahmen am Start. Hat noch jemamd die Explosionsdarstellung, welche 
*Hirschwgt* am 13 Dez 2012 gepostet hat? Das Bild ist in größerer Auflösung leider nicht mehr online.
Wäre super wenn das noch auffindbar wäre.

Mfg


----------



## hergie (11. Mai 2015)

Meinst du die hier?


----------



## Wilson83 (11. Mai 2015)

Hi hergie,

hammer! danke! genau das meinte ich.

Falls es noch jemandem hilft, anbei die Antwort von YT zu den Drehmomenten des 2011er Rahmens:

Drehmomente für dein Tues 2011 - Hauplager 11NM, Horstlink 8NM , Sitzstrebe Rockerarm 8NM, Hauptrahmen Rockerarm 11NM, Dämpferbolzen 10NM

Cheers


----------



## hergie (11. Mai 2015)

Ich wusste warum ich Sie mir damals auf den PC gezogen habe. Gerne!


----------



## Wilson83 (31. Mai 2015)

Hi,

hatte das Bike endlich fertig. Bin heute nach nem dickeren Jump etwas außer Kontrolle geraten und in einen Baum gerauscht. Glück im Unglück. Ich bin heile, wurde aber recht apruppt übers Vorderrad auf null abgebremst. Es hat recht laut geknallt. So wie es aussieht hat es mir nur den unteren Konusring vom Steuersatz gesprengt. Gabel, Rahmen und Steuersatzlager scheinen unbeschädigt. Es handelt sich um einen YT Tues Rahmen von 2011 mit vermutlich original Division Steuersatz. Fahre ne Boxxer RC. Jetzt frag ich mich wo ich den Division Konusring als Ersatzteil her bekomme oder ob eventuell auch der Konus eines anderen Herstellers kompatibel ist. Den zweiten dünnwandigen Ring bzw Scheibe bräuchte ich auch. Das deformierte Teil hatte vorher vermutlich 40 mm Innendurchmesser. 
Kann da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## tomatenbiker55 (20. September 2015)

Hey, 
Ich weiß wahrscheinlich dumme Frage, aber kann mir einer sagen welche Federhärte im Dämpfer und auch in der Gabel vom tues Al comp in Größe L aus 2015 verbaut is?


----------



## Schuffa87 (25. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich suche die Geodaten des Tues von 2011, 2012 und 2013. Im Netz finde ich zwar Bilder aber da steht oft kein Jahr dabei.
Hat da zufällig noch jemand was auf dem Rechner oder in den Favoriten?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## ale2812 (25. September 2015)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
> Ich suche die Geodaten des Tues von 2011, 2012 und 2013. Im Netz finde ich zwar Bilder aber da steht oft kein Jahr dabei.
> ...


leider nein.
das tues 1.0 dürfte aber ab 2011 unverändert gewesen sein. sind die daten, die du gefunden hast, nicht identisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (26. Dezember 2015)

Hallo
kennt hier zufällig jemand die Bezeichnung der Lager von einem YT TUES 2011?
Bei YT hat mir niemand weitergeholfen und auf der Homepage kann man zwar Lager für ein Tues von 2011 bestellen, jedoch passen die Lager komischerweiße nicht, sehen auch ganz anders aus. Da hat die innere Lagerschaale einen Vorsprung und die Lager haben auch insgesamt einen größeren Durchmesser.
Die alten Lager habe ich dummerweiße schon weggeschmissen, da ich dachte das die bestellten Lager passen.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Dezember 2015)

Welche Lager meinst du? ??? Vom Steuersatz? ??? Wenn ja, welchen Steuersatz hast Du drin oder meinst du die Lager vom Hinterbau /Wippe? ??

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Dezember 2015)

Das is natürlich nen Armutszeugnis, das YT da nicht mehr weiter hilft 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## andrewam (28. Dezember 2015)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
> Ich suche die Geodaten des Tues von 2011, 2012 und 2013. Im Netz finde ich zwar Bilder aber da steht oft kein Jahr dabei.
> ...


www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-tues-2-0-tech-thread.624662/


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich meine die Lager von Hinterbau und Wippe.


----------



## BiRn3 (8. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem Tues CF Pro.
Nachdem ich nach nur einer fahrt mit dem Bike im Sommer meinen BOS Dämpfer einschicken musste habe ich jetzt Ersatzweise nen RS Vivid r2c eingebaut.
Nach dem Einbau des RS Dämpfers knackt irgendwas beim einfedern extrem laut. Wenn ich nur leicht auf den Sattel drücke hört man eine Art klopfen, wenn ich aber sehr stark komprimiere und direkt danach das Rad am Sattel anhebe gibt es ein super lautes "Knacken" das sich durch den ganzen Rahmen zieht!

Jemand evtl ne Idee was das sein könnte?

Dreck in den Lagern kann man ausschließen, weil -> nur 1 mal gefahren. Sieht noch aus wie neu das Gerät!

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass es vom Dämpfer kommt, da dieses Problem mit dem BOS vorher nicht aufgetreten ist.

Ich hoffe es hat jemand eine Idee 
(Meine erste Idee war, mir ein paar Lager und Buchsen von huber zu besorgen, weiß aber nicht ob es daran liegt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (8. März 2016)

Mach doch einfach mal nen Video ..was für Außenstehende evt einfacher is,um den Fehler bzw das Problem ein zugrenzen


----------



## ale2812 (8. März 2016)

Feder Vorspannung zu gering. Umfass die Feder mal und zerre in alle Richtungen.  Wenn sie sich bewegt, verursacht bestimmt die feder die Geräusche.


----------



## BiRn3 (8. März 2016)

Die Federvorspannung ist es nicht, habe schon mehr und weniger Vorspannung probiert. Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp, ich weiß, es kann viele viele Ursachen haben.

Ich versuche mal n Video zu machen wenn ich von der Arbeit zu Hause bin. Wie Baxter75 schon sagt ist es sicher einfacher das Problem nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## BiRn3 (8. März 2016)

So. Anbei nun das Video.
Ich denke man hört ganz gut welches Geräusch ich meine ^^


----------



## Baxter75 (8. März 2016)

gucke mal,ob der Dämpfer aufs Unterrohr haut  am Anfang war Luft zwischen und zum Schluss sah es so aus,als ob er aufliegt


----------



## andrewam (8. März 2016)

Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen wie der dämpfer am unterrohr anstossen soll? Der dämpfer bewegt sich beim einfedern nach oben nicht nach unten!

Ich würd mal schauen das die vordere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme, also die Seite die am Hauptrahmen ist mit etwa 6Nm angezogen ist und nicht mehr oder weniger. Das Carbon mag es ja bekanntlicherweise nicht geklemmt zu werden.

Und sonst mal alle Schrauben des V4L Hinterbaus auf Drehmoment prüfen und ggf. die Stahlfeder demontieren und es mal ohne feder versuchen da lässt sich der fehler auch noch mehr eingrenzen


----------



## Baxter75 (9. März 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen wie der dämpfer am unterrohr anstossen soll? Der dämpfer bewegt sich beim einfedern nach oben nicht nach unten!
> 
> Ich würd mal schauen das die vordere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme, also die Seite die am Hauptrahmen ist mit etwa 6Nm angezogen ist und nicht mehr oder weniger. Das Carbon mag es ja bekanntlicherweise nicht geklemmt zu werden.
> 
> Und sonst mal alle Schrauben des V4L Hinterbaus auf Drehmoment prüfen und ggf. die Stahlfeder demontieren und es mal ohne feder versuchen da lässt sich der fehler auch noch mehr eingrenzen



Dann gucke am Anfang mal. .da is Luft zwischen Unterrohr und Dämpfer Unterseite und am ende des Videos nicht


----------



## BiRn3 (9. März 2016)

Danke für die Tipps.

@Baxter75 : der Dämpfer hat Luft zum Unterrohr. Auf dem Video ist am Ende der Hydraulikschlauch der Hinterradbremse ein bisschen nach oben gewandert und deswegen sieht es so aus, als ob keine Luft mehr wäre 

@andrewam : Gute Idee deinerseits. Habe ich alles mal gecheckt und die oberen (und unteren) Schrauben am Dämpfer nochmal ein bisschen fester sowie ein bisschen loser gemacht. Das laute Knacken ist bei 6Nm zu hören. Wenn ich mit 10Nm anziehe ist es ein wenig besser. Allerdings knackt es zu Beginn der Compression immer noch ein wenig.

Evtl. ist der Dämpfer vllt an den oberen Aufnahmen vom Rahmen nicht richtig geklemmt (also die Buchsen sind nicht richtig geklemmt), aber laut YT ist 10Nm maximum. Ich hab es mit 13 versucht und es hat sich leider nichts getan.

Ist echt super nervig. Das ding wurde wenn es hoch kommt 20 km gefahren. Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ein neues Bike so Probleme macht


----------



## andrewam (9. März 2016)

Ich habs auch mit verschiedenen Drehmomenten versucht, bis 5nm hats bei mir auch ähnliche geräusche gemacht. Zur selbstsicherung der schraube hab ich dann bei 6nm Loctide 243 benutzt und jetzt ist alles ruhig


----------



## BiRn3 (9. März 2016)

Also ich hab jetzt alles versucht was geht.. keine Besserung.

Hab die Bude jetzt komplett zurückgeschickt. Mal schauen was die sagen wenn es wieder zurück ist.
Ich geb dann nochmal ne info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiRn3 (17. März 2016)

Habe gestern eine Rückmeldung von YT bekommen.

Das Knacken ist jetzt weg. So richtig konnten Sie mir aber nicht sagen woran es lag, da der Mechaniker meint er weiß es selber nicht was da los war.

Ist natürlich blöd, falls jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat ^^

Trotzdem Danke für die Tipps und Fehleranalyse 

Hauptsache das kommt nicht wieder zurück und ich kann endlich in Ruhe ein bisschen shredden!


----------



## DaCrazyP (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
hab eine kurze Frage. Weiß jemand rein zufällig die Speichenlänge vom Standardlaufradsatz beim Tues DH 2012 (weiße Speichen)? Hab mir eine auf dem Heckträger abgerissen. Bevor jetzt die Antowrt kommt, dass ich es einfach nachmessen kann... KANN ich schon, aber erst in ein paar Wochen, da es nicht in meiner Bude hier steht und sich somit die Reparatur noch weiter hinauszögern würde...
Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## chorge (3. Juni 2016)

HI! YT hat leider nix mehr...
Hat jemand ne Idee, welche Lager in den "Nahezu-BSA"-Schalen im alten TUES stecken?! BSA passt leider nicht, das würde das Innenlager wackeln...
Danke


----------



## ROB1988 (5. August 2016)

Hey Freunde, 

ich fahre ein Tues SE 2013 (Tues 1.0) und überlege auf einen Luftdämpfer (wahrscheinlich Vivid Air) umzusteigen. Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen? Besonders interessieren würde mich, ob der Dämpfer überhaupt in den Rahmen passt, denn bei dem originalen Kage RC ist nur wenig Luft zum Oberrohr. 

Cheers, 

Robert


----------



## DaCrazyP (8. August 2016)

Jupp, ich hab den Vivid Air in meinem 2012er Tues (1.0) drin. Passt gut rein und funktioniert auch bestens!


----------



## ROB1988 (10. August 2016)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Jupp, ich hab den Vivid Air in meinem 2012er Tues (1.0) drin. Passt gut rein und funktioniert auch bestens!



Cool danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## pasd (15. Januar 2018)

Früher im Thread wurde hier schonmal über das Tune Druck-/Zugstufe der Dämpfung gesprochen allerdings von älteren Modellen sprich ander Hinterbau. YT hat mir gesagt, dass im TUES nur Vivid MM verbaut wird auf meinem Kage steht L3L3. 

Macht eurer Meinung nach tatsächlich nur MM Sinn?


----------

